# Sticky  What Freshwater Fish Did You Get Today?



## MediaHound

This should be a fun thread.
Did you get any fish today, if so, what did you get?


----------



## Nicole85

Our last FW purchase was a blood parrot and we had to give him away because he was getting abused by the other blood parrot...who knew...you try to get someone a friend...


----------



## Relle

I haven't bought any fish for a few weeks now. I think my tank is full! Guess it's time to get another one! lol! I would really like a corner tank with a Jack Dempsey. Now just to convince the husband...


----------



## JIM

*Yesterday I received 8 small versions (Large Fry) of the fish in the pic. A friend of mine who is a breeder in Ohio, sent them to me free, as he knew id been searching for a long time, these are rather hard to find in the native fish trade. So needless to say im treating them with kid gloves*


----------



## Nicole85

JIM said:


> *Yesterday I received 8 small versions (Large Fry) of the fish in the pic. A friend of mine who is a breeder in Ohio, sent them to me free, as he knew id been searching for a long time, these are rather hard to find in the native fish trade. So needless to say im treating them with kid gloves*


what are they?


----------



## JIM

Nicole85 said:


> what are they?


Sorry LOL i forget everyone is not a Native Fish enthusiast 

*Lepomis humilis, Orangespotted sunfish*


----------



## JIM

*Added 2 small angels to my community tank today, along with a big clump of Java Moss, so far they are happy and eatin like little angel pigs. *


----------



## cichlidkeeper

well i got a big bag of feeders. haha. *#666


----------



## susankat

I won't get mine for 2 weeks, but I have a bunch of juvies coming in from Texas.

cynotilapia afra cobue and mbipia mbipi


----------



## mielikki

this week I got a Rose Line "shark", because I could not resist it. Love at first sight....
we also got 3 "dwarf" coral platy's...


----------



## spawn

not today,but i bought 2 black ghost knife yesterday.....


----------



## susankat

Got my afras and mbipi in on Sunday night. Tomorrow I pick up a couple of discus, bristlenose, L260's and who knows what else.


----------



## Oldman

I got a tank full, 35 actually, of molly fry this week. Here are a few of them.


----------



## little dutch

4 ghost shrimp and a mystery snail. Yay!


----------



## susankat

Well I got 3 discus, 3 more angels, one L260 which I am trading for 6 L333's, 2 nice female bristlenose.


----------



## Shotgun

Just got back from the LFS and picked up 3 ottos and 4 gupps.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

last grab was last week, 1 red devil and a salvini


----------



## jrodriguez

I like that filter dirty dutch(i have one exactly like that)
Anyway
I got a male swordtail last week lol


----------



## little dutch

I got back from Denver the other night and noticed one of my guppies had popped. I counted 10 little ones. I am not sure that counts, but it made me happy anyway!


----------



## jrodriguez

I went today and bought a betta,and 2 swordtails


----------



## little dutch

6 more guppy fry tonight. Rounded up 5 pretty easy, the last is elusive and I decided not to chase him. I tried to get a picture, but they are impossible to capture with my poor quality camera phone.

I am surprised there were no sliders in either group. Strange for LFS guppies in my experience. Hooray for that though.


----------



## mielikki

Congrats on the new babies. I've got a platy fry in my tank who is very quick and elusive. I have yet to either catch him, or a picture. He's managed to survive this long...


----------



## garfreak526

Yesterday I got a South American Gar and six minnows


----------



## little dutch

gah! the immature female wasn't so immature after all. 6 new fry this morning. Going to catch the females and place them in the observation tank until they stop popping. I am getting overrun with store bought guppies quick. 
I should start a blog: watch my 6 guppies turn into 458...


----------



## mielikki

you'll be lucky if they stop at 458...


----------



## garydogwood

got 3 more harlequin rasboras tonight to go with the4 i got new years eve. nice.
gw


----------



## Fishboydanny1

almost got an adult angel from the petco next to toys r us... until i found out they were males. i already have too many males, but these two at the store were REALLY nice. fully grown with huge nuchal humps, atleast for an angel.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

did'nt get them today, it was thursday, but got them to replace the 2 that vanished.
New Boy

New Girl


----------



## brimac40

Today I purchased 6 Zebra Danios and 5 Serpae Tetras.


----------



## Tdawg1978

Today I got 2 molly's, alge eater, 2 swordtail,2 tetras.. And this big fish (pic) I don't know what he is I hope someone well tell me. I need to find info on him. And all my other fish like to stay away from him. His 6 1/2in.


----------



## Tdawg1978

Kissing gouramis Now I know!


----------



## squirrelcrusher

I got a new betta yesterday! Once the new tank is ready, he will be living in it. The king of 55 gallons. Oh and he is a teal crowntail


----------



## CornbreadBob

i just got 5 "tequilla sunrise" mollies for my mom because they're her favorite and i set up a new planted tank for her and they've been in her tank for about 4 hours and i count 12 babies already. so i really got about 17 fish for the pice of 5... great deal


----------



## BlueSaphire

Well just about an hour ago I picked up a "mystery fish" you could say. He looks like something in between a guppy and a minnow but I don't think thats possible. Last week the people at the LFS said he was a baby gold fish and today there saying a minnow...hhhhhmmmm. Hes by himself for now until I figure out what the heck he is! I will soon have pics on my blog and maybe on here but hes see through and less than an inch long..oh won't this be fun LOL!!!


----------



## LVL UP

A female lyre tail mollie and 4 ghost shrimp.


----------



## LVL UP

Yesterday I got 2 mystery snails, which are not fish, but invertabrae.


----------



## Guy

I just moved 30 Cardinal Tetras from the quaranteen tank to my 155 bowfront. I hadn't realized how fat some of them were getting. I've heard they are not the easiest fish to keep. So far so good :Crossing Fingers:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I got neons that are 2 years old, they are hard to keep because most people dont take the time to care for the tank right let alone the fish themselves. Mine have been with the same angels for that long, no consumable losses.

Today I took a pygmy cory from the guppy tank to QT he is acting like a minnow, always at the top. In qt he goes to the bottom and scoots around and act corydora fine.

Does constructing or starting construction of a tank stand count as a new fish today? IDK about the rest of you but a 200+ gallon build is better then adding a few fish to an existing tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Bought 5 today

male/female pair of curviceps
male/female pair of GBR's
single banjo cat for the 210


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Picked up 6 long fin danio's and a male and female Betta for the 55
Male Betta


Female Betta


Long fin Danio's


----------



## NursePlaty

*Bought 3 TRUE SAES not long ago and they are not doing their job >:|. They end up eating the flakes I feed my platies. Anyhow, got more platy newborns! total of 40 something in my breeder net, might need to sell them when they get bigger . *


----------



## Triton504

I just recently got a black ghost knife fish and small green severum. :3
both of which have been doing excellent in my tank=]


----------



## Tdawg1978

I got 1 Koi Angel and a Black angel.

I had two that just died, It was odd them dieing same day.

Hope my new one's well do great.


----------



## pawndream

I got three leopard danios as the introductory fish for my kid's 20g high community tank.

Very pretty fish and extremely active!


----------



## gearhead65

Got 4 mollies yesterday. They are so friendly they let me pet 'em!


----------



## jokerls240

A couple of days ago, I was contacted by a local aquatic club member to adopt a blue paradise gourami from someone moving to PA. Since my 55 _was_ a little low on stock, I figured I would give the little guy a good home.

Then came the familiar itch... (caveman grunt) "Tank need more fishy!" So off to a couple LFS! I came home w/ 1 gold mystery (Apple) snail and 6 small to medium Angels. I have to look again, but I know I have 1 small, all-black angel (starting to look like a half-black), 2-3 medium Altums (1 may be a marble), and 2 medium golds. I really wanted a Koi or Marble Angel, but this will have to do until MTS pushes me to finally buy the 90g! 

There's also the 28 Euro that I just took down that I could put a breeding pair into. It still has 4" of water and all of the gravel. I want a Koi angel so bad, I'll breed and sell as many fish as I need to get one... or two! 

In another week or so, when the bioload levels off, I'm going to add another 3 diamond tetras to the 4 I already have. Then I think the 55 will be fully stocked. *w3


----------



## Junglebetti

Just put two *tiny* albino cory cats and six black neon tetras in my quarantine tank. I hadn't planned on adding to the two black neons I took in, but at 62cents a piece, I simply could not resist!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

None today but got a male bolivian ram for my female bolivian.


----------



## gearhead65

Got a Betta to join my Mollies yesterday. So far, they get along just fine. She is A LOT smaller than them, though.


----------



## robertkernahan729

Just picked up a silver catshark and 2 plecos but yesterday I picked up a Jack Dempsey 6 In long for just a buck


----------



## Brittrugger

Just got 2 parrot cichlids and 4 rosy barbs. Tank is finally filling out.


----------



## Brittrugger

4 fancy guppies for my 3 yr old daughters first tank(10G)
3 Tiger Barbs for my 30g


----------



## Jasone487

[URL=http://img691.imageshack.us/i/20100620205350.jpg/][/URL] i got 4 Daffodils and 2 neolamp brichardi almost the same fish, daffs have more color tho.


----------



## susankat

I picked up 2 clown loaches, and looking for a couple more to add to the tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

too many to list. enough to stock a 75g tank fully for my 210. loads more tetras, discus, rams, oto's


----------



## dave in Iliamna

Just finished setting up a 55 gal (Including cycle)
got 2 rainbow fish
3 blue dwarf goramis
1 spotted pictus cat


----------



## Brittrugger

Bought a 80G tank from a lady this weekend and it came with multpie residents:
1 Jack Dempsey
1 Featherfin Catfish
1 Leopard Pleco
1 Blood Parrot
1 Blue Gourami

I added 
1 Red zebra cichlid
1 Chisawasa cichlid

The Featherfin has Lateral Line Disease and the Jack Dempsey has popeye in one eye which kinda sucks but they are both beautiful and basically fully grown. Plus they had nowhere else to go. Just have to deal with it. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday,I got a South American Gar and six minnows
Online Dating Reviews
Wedding Favor


----------



## susankat

The other day, I got4 new farlowellas, and 3 more clown loaches.


----------



## mk4gti

i got an albino rainbow shark, hes reallly small so hes in my 20 gallon for now but he is going to go in my 90 gallon when its cycled.


----------



## Bulleyhead

I picked up a small jack dempsey(2in long), a small pike cichlid(2.5in long), and a tiger oscar(2in long)...got them with Dick the bullhead until they get bigger...everyone gets along perfectly and they all hangout with Dick all the time


----------



## Bulleyhead

ok gang i went to petzone that is moving to a much larger building down the road and they know me in there quite well...they gave me a 5inch bass and 20 giant danios for nothing, so now i have them and am getting a 120 gallon tank for him and dick so he can grow big and healthy. THe danios are the feeder fish because they are not getting a shipment till next week when they move...

Him and Dick swimming









The Danios swimming towards the surface to avoid Dick at the bottom









Dick is hiding towards the surface being sneaky and using camoflage


----------



## susankat

Do eggs count?? I got about 100 albino cory eggs laid 2 days ago.


----------



## Shotgun

bullyhead, thats an AMAZING bass. he will be a sure showpiece and something to be proud of once he matures more. hell, him and dick will both be amazing! lol.

susan, i guess that counts... lol. actually, that would be awesome if i ever got my hands on some cory eggs. where did you get them?


----------



## susankat

MY fish laid them! I have 28 albinos in one tank.


----------



## Bulleyhead

thanks shotgun, and congrats on the new kids haha susan...ya i cant wait till they are moved to the 150 gallon tank and if anyone wants to know how to acclamate nocturnal fish to daylight fish, i stumbled acrossed it with Dick haha...I left the aquarium light on overnight for a few nights with just him in it so it was laways bright and finally he got hungry...after about a week of this he now is on the same schedule as everyone else in the room, awake at day and when its lights out, its lights out for everyone...idk if it was the healthiest thing to do but it deffinately worked and now he is more sociable with people...by sociable i mean that bullheads are very curious fish and now when someone walks in he swims over and watches you and everything...its deff more interesting now

*edit* 
oh ya i know i said 120 in my post, but i got a great deal on a 150, so im super excited


----------



## HEADIN

Pair of kribs. Watched them for 10mins n the make dominated the tank the whole time, keepin the others away from his girl so she came along to. Nice peice of driftwood aswell which I think has already bn cured. Will double check tomarrow on that but I did the boilin etc and the bucket of water its in is pretty clear.


----------



## tinman

Got 2 dwarf Cichlids today 


the sales man told me that he is giving me one male and one female but they both look alike. how to differentiate ?


----------



## Auban

dont know if this counts, but i set up a fairy shrimp tank about a week ago and just saw a single tiny fry in it a few minutes ago. i have no idea what it is or where it came from, my best guess is it came in as an egg from my community tank when i seeded the fairy shrimp tank with a few tiny pieces of plants to promote insuforia. ive decided that if it makes it in the fairy shrimp tank, im gonna name it Mystery.


----------



## littlefish

assasin snails and 5 platy today


----------



## archer772

Well I didnt buy them but like Susan mine came from eggs from my pb/pb Platinum Angels and they went free swimming this morning and I am guessing I have around 300.


----------



## Auban

update on my new fry, there are now TWO of them in my fairy shrimp tank. i just saw another one half the size of the first. i dont mind them eating all my baby fairy shrimp as im so darned curious as to what they are...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

7 albino corydoras
3 meteo corydoras
4 yo-yo loaches

over 100 half wild angel fry.


----------



## Martini2108

Picked up a tire track eel from what i know its called that but hes very cool he seems to like the 2 dojo's I have in the tank


----------



## Chillwill007

Well since 2 of my 3 guppy died that I bought last week I went back to petsmart to replace them. Good thingwas that they get there shipments of fish on tuesdays. I had bunch of brown allege so I got a new just shipped in 1 otto for allege, got a 2nd guppy for company and a 3 rd shrimp. And still got some change back. So now I got 3 shrimp, 2 guppys, 1 otto. I'LL POST PICS WHEN I GET BACK HOME


----------



## intensejustin

Picked up 3 Spotted Corys today for the 10 gal  Will take pics after they settle in!


----------



## aconrad

I got a pinstripe pleco, a high fin loriata and a little sailfin pleco


----------



## Chillwill007

here are a couple of pics of the fish couldnt get the shrimp cause its a lil one and was hiding under the java moss.

guppy







[/url][/IMG]

and the otto


and group shot







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Doratus

Well not today, but a couple days ago: 2 Buttikoferi Tilapia


----------



## AbadHabit

Between last night I got 6 tiger barbs, 2 male and one female guppy, 3 otos, 8 ghost shrimp, and a bad A piece of drift wood with water sprite (?) fern growing out of it. Finally got driftwood, and rock with plants on them in my tank.


----------



## AbadHabit

Hey Chill, you stole my guppy's and otot... jokeing, but have the same coloration in my guppies. Just changed water, try to get a pict later.


----------



## AbadHabit

AND my gravel..haha, just noticed, mine is the same color.


----------



## 92pulseRS

just picked up a flowerhorn today!!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

5 bnp fry
1 albino longfin bnp fry
2 LDA30 pleco's

200+ wiggling half wild angel fry


----------



## 92pulseRS

unreal just got a small mouth bass today.. he loves food haha


----------



## jrman83

I bet. A long time ago I thought I'd catch a very small LM Bass and get a 125g tank and raise it in there. 

Your fish will quickly outgrow your tank unless it is huge. Would be cool though.


----------



## Amie

Today I got a Oscar, a Pleco, a Black Shark, a Cherry Barb and a Convict. Yah me!!!


----------



## Cole

Got 3 otos a few days ago. It's the first time I've had them and they're very cool little fish.


----------



## CaPisces

I saved 5 new female bettas that I plan on putting in my planted 10 gallon. Eventually I plan on breeding them with my male.


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23

Relle said:


> I haven't bought any fish for a few weeks now. I think my tank is full! Guess it's time to get another one! lol! I would really like a corner tank with a Jack Dempsey. Now just to convince the husband...


LOL! I hear ya Relle! My hubby can be hard to convince too! I want to upgrade my tank from a 55 to a 75 gallon.. My fish are getting bigger by the minute it seems! *question


----------



## susankat

A breeding group of helianthus.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

I got an ADF to add to my 10 gallon  yesterday, lol


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23

automatic-hydromatic said:


> I got an ADF to add to my 10 gallon  yesterday, lol


That little ADF is soo cute! Beautiful tank btw!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

Mrs.JayMay23 said:


> That little ADF is soo cute! Beautiful tank btw!


thanks 

the Cories are driving him nuts though, lol

every time he gets in one spot and stays still for a little bit, a Cory comes by and disturbs him


here's the entire tank

I'm moving in a couple weeks, and hope to be getting at LEAST a 20 gallon long then


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23

@ automatic-hydromatic: Are those real plants or fake ones? Its hard to tell.  I really love your tank setup! I have been inspired to change mine. I will have to post pics once I change it around.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

Mrs.JayMay23 said:


> @ automatic-hydromatic: Are those real plants or fake ones? Its hard to tell.  I really love your tank setup! I have been inspired to change mine. I will have to post pics once I change it around.


all real  real plants (Java Fern, Lace Java Fern, Amazon Sword, Argentine Sword, and 3 random Aponogetons), real rocks (got an 8lb or so slab from the LFS and busted it up into smaller usable pieces), and real African drift wood

thanks!


----------



## Louie

I added 5 neon tetra"s , 3 black skirt"s & 2 cory"s, Black friday sale.. Petsmart
My total now. 75g Community Tank
5 Tetra"s
3 Guppy
2 Dalmation Molly"s
2 Cremecicle Lyretail Molly"s
3 Cory"s
3 Guppy fry
2 Algae Eater"s :dont_tap_the_glass:


----------



## chevyboy_0

Yesterday I finally got my replacements from a few that died, I got my 3 Tiger Barbs, and 1 Pictus Cat. I also decided to add 2 Pink Kissing Gouramis


----------



## MNEELY

I bought 2 Balloon Molly's (1 Black, 1 Orange) and 3 Black Phantom Tetras today.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

2 yellow discus, pics to come later.


----------



## Scyry

Picked up some White Cloud Mountain Minnows to kick off the tank.

The LFS also has a bunch of Clown Plecos that I hope will be around in a couple weeks.


----------



## tinman

2 australian rainbow fish 

too colorful and active


----------



## susankat

I just got 4 green dragon bristlenose and some calico bristlenose. will take pics as soon as the camera is out of the shop.


----------



## the Widow's son

Today I bought a pair of Betta Splendens, a male and a female; a pair of mickey mouse platies, a male and a female; and three guppies, two male and one female. I also bought one gold and one blue mystery snail, and five glass shrimp. They all went into a ten gallon aquarium on my writing desk, along with more plants than should be allowed... seriously, folks, I don't think I've ever seen so much Anarcharis in one place before... it looks really beautiful, though.


----------



## tinman

Man you got 2 snails ? Lol
Get ready to see dozens and dozens of small snails in a few days


----------



## susankat

Mystery snails shouldn't be to hard to control. You need a male and female and they lay their eggs above the water line and takes awhile to hatch so easily to remove.


----------



## tinman

2 sparkling gauramis  

real tiny real shy but nice color shimmer 
one male and one female


----------



## choylifutsoccer

I bought 5 gold neon tetras, 5 zebra danios, and a clown loach today. Yay!


----------



## Scyry

My new cleaning crew:


----------



## BlueSaphire

Wow, those are really cool fish!


----------



## susankat

A pic of one of my new green dragon bristlenose










One of my new guppies


----------



## BlueSaphire

Love em both!


----------



## Chillwill007

Susan how big do the dragon pleco get? Could I have one in my 40 breeder tank?


----------



## susankat

Sure, the dragon is just a colormoprh of the bristlenose. Max out 6 inches for the biggest ones I have 4 in a 15 as they are small and not sexed yet but then if I get a pair out of them there will be 2 to the 15 gal.


----------



## jrman83

I didn't know you raised gups Susan.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Just added a new member to the fantail family today, as a holiday present to them!

He -- or she -- is a Calico Fantail that we have named "Keiko"...so, that's four fancies in our 60-gallon. We'll probably do one more and that's it because these guys can grow BIG. 

Keiko, though, is unfortunately being harassed around the tank by "Sunny," our all-orange fantail. But, he/she is eating just find and seems to be happy in the new tank.


----------



## stasia8756

Actually I got them yesterday. 8 zebra danio to have top swimmers in my 38 gal.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Update on our latest addition, "Keiko"...

It seems this Calico has become the aggressor, chasing Sunny and the others and nipping at their beautiful fantails and veiltails; at times the others will nip back, but Keiko has become the aggressor for the most part, and this concerns me...


----------



## BlueSaphire

I wouldn't worry about it. They probably just need time to settle in.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

BlueSaphire said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. They probably just need time to settle in.


Thanks, Saphire...

It's so funny that you have chosen that screen name -- we named our car "Sapphire" and she's a metallic blue color...

As for the fish, what would make them go tail nip happy in the beginning like that? Does this honestly settle down?


----------



## BlueSaphire

ClinicaTerra said:


> Thanks, Saphire...
> 
> It's so funny that you have chosen that screen name -- we named our car "Sapphire" and she's a metallic blue color...
> 
> As for the fish, what would make them go tail nip happy in the beginning like that? Does this honestly settle down?



Haha, named it after a fish I had because I thought it would be a good name xD...and of course the fish died soon after.

Well, because it's a new fish they need to see who is dominant. I find that a tail nipper doesn't settle down completely but after a few weeks they tend to be a bit more mellow.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

1) pleco 3" now but no one at my LFS knows how big they will get...ugh...18" people come on!!!
2) 5 - Ghost shrimp


----------



## ClinicaTerra

BlueSaphire said:


> Haha, named it after a fish I had because I thought it would be a good name xD...and of course the fish died soon after.
> 
> Well, because it's a new fish they need to see who is dominant. I find that a tail nipper doesn't settle down completely but after a few weeks they tend to be a bit more mellow.


Thanks -- I will keep an eye on them and let you know...

So far, the aggressiveness has calmed a slight bit, but when the Calico gets near any of the others they kind of scurry before he or she can take a bite -- sometimes the Calico just doesn't bother though.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

2 guppies...


----------



## susankat

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> 1) pleco 3" now but no one at my LFS knows how big they will get...ugh...18" people come on!!!
> 2) 5 - Ghost shrimp


Ya think

Common pleco sold in most stores


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

susankat said:


> Ya think
> 
> Common pleco sold in most stores


Jusy checked my tank after adding my new fishes...now my week old pleco is just kinda hanging out not suctioned to anything....is he ill?


----------



## susankat

Most plecos are more active at night when the lights are out. Are you feeding him anything? If not try giving him an algae tab or a piece of zuchinni or something. They don't live on algae alone. They also need a piece of driftwood in the tank. They will rasp the wood.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

Had been giving him algea tabs every other day...sadly he passed away about am hour ago...found him upside down under the filter...sad face...tried putting him in a secondary tank I have set up so he would be away from other fish...he did not come back...


----------



## ClinicaTerra

Right now, the new Calico has settled a bit; there doesn't seem to be as much aggressiveness as there was -- the all-orange fantail actually nips more at the Calico's tail now, as it was when the Calico first went in the tank!


----------



## danilykins

Went to the LFS with the 7 year old last night. I intended to get some rasbora's so I can start a "school" in my 30gallon. Well they weren't cool enough for him. He wanted to get some neon tetras, but I was like eh on those. He ended up choosing..... a female betta. I was really surprised he chose her, I was also worried if she would get along with my 5 guppies. I have been closely watching the group. At first they were like 0_0 and all over the tank avoiding her, but now they are like *w3. they all seem to get along. She is sooo happy in this 30gallon, its like she has been set free. She loves it in the corner where I have a bunch of fern type plants. I still think Im going to get a school of rasbora's though, its still very empty in there


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

danilykins said:


> Went to the LFS with the 7 year old last night. I intended to get some rasbora's so I can start a "school" in my 30gallon. Well they weren't cool enough for him. He wanted to get some neon tetras, but I was like eh on those. He ended up choosing..... a female betta. I was really surprised he chose her, I was also worried if she would get along with my 5 guppies. I have been closely watching the group. At first they were like 0_0 and all over the tank avoiding her, but now they are like *w3. they all seem to get along. She is sooo happy in this 30gallon, its like she has been set free. She loves it in the corner where I have a bunch of fern type plants. I still think Im going to get a school of rasbora's though, its still very empty in there


my 5yr old does the same thing...i go in with the intentino of one thing...and somehow i end of leaving with something totally different.


----------



## susankat

I'm on my way to pick up a big common pleco and a couple of plants. Will post pics when I get back.


----------



## susankat

Got home and my internet was down until this evening. So here is the pic of the pleco I just got yesterday.


----------



## LloydTheSnail

I've always liked those fish. But they get big, clearly.


----------



## susankat

They sure do but at least I have the tanks to hold them.


----------



## danilykins

Went to the store one last time last night. Ended up getting 3 potbelly mollies. The person at the store (an idiot) told me they were all boys, I didn't know how to tell the difference, so I trusted her (my mistake) and got them. Got home looked it up on the net and it turns out 2 girls and a boy... so I will probably have babies... which is ok I guess. The guppies originally checked them out with interest, but now could care less.. the f. betta just stays to herself. I figure that if babies ever arrive, one of two things will happen. The f. Betta will take care of things, or I will put the mamma's in a breeder net then decide. I still have the other tank set up, but it has no heater or filter at the moment. so I will work something out... eventually


----------



## AbadHabit

*w3Rubber Lip Pleco. He is quite the busy body. He is tiny compared to my sail fin. The choclate sailfin is about 3" longer now.

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6320&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6320&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## majerah1

Two weeks ago i got some Betta Mahachais.I was expecting only a few,ended up with eleven....So,ill get some pics of them since they finally colored up.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

None today, but while I was away(computer issues) I got my hands on a pair of yellow discus and found out from the LFS today that they are hans so im stoked a bit.

so far since mid december I have lost 5 mates from 5 different proven pairs of angels, Lost over 200 juvenile angels. There is a resilient strain of ICH going around, even a 14 day QT will not stop/kill this hybrid version, it doesnt appear until 2-3 weeks after the fish are infected. It appears as heavy slime coat at first then fin rot then full blown septecemia. fish will appear to be on the recovery then their tails melt off in front of your eyes.

I beat it with a combo of pima and melafix for two weeks then used quick cure for 6 days, the fish that survived are acting better then ever and have shown no signs of it again and are eating and actually bickering for food.

Just a heads up to anyone getting any new fish.


----------



## AbadHabit

:dolphin:Bristle Nose Pleco -- Hard to find these guys here. If the pet store carries them, they sell out in no time. Been trying to get one for 3 months now. A very busybody.*h/b


----------



## susankat

There is a person in Stillwater that has several. I sell them to but not any big enough to sell at the moment.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

If you are interested I do know a guy who breeds BNP's both tiger and albino and standard as well as long fins. I got 6 of his and got them about half an inch long now they are close to 2" and look great.

He is on aquabid under nabob mob or nabob aquatics.


----------



## shenzhenluohan

Just came in with 4 young female convicts. 2 blacks and 2 marbled.
Now to grow them out and pair them up with my males..


----------



## danilykins

today I got 2 female guppies, and I am talking to someone about getting a set of mollies 
The female guppies are already preggo so I know I will get some babies from them, and my little yellow nipper that was moved to my son's tank has been enjoying his female companions  its quite a show. SO I expect quite a few babies from that trio, and them probably some Molly babies too when I get the mollies


----------



## Junglebetti

Yesterday I was gifted 4 small parrot cichlids! A lovely gal I know got 7 a few months ago and didn't expect all of them to survive and was enthusiastic to rehome them. I've never had cichlids before and am feeling so impatient to get to know them, but they act absolutely terrified of me. Adding two juvenile giant danios convinced one of the four to come out briefly . . . I've read that they can keep up the shy behavior for weeks - I'll go crazy!


----------



## snook413

I got a new ADF today!!!


----------



## AbadHabit

:dolphin: Bought the dinosaur about a week ago, and the shrimp yesterday.





Nifty critters.:angler_fish:


----------



## Chillwill007

Nice what kind of shrimp is that


----------



## AbadHabit

I believe it is a Melon Shrimp. Nifty to watch eat.


----------



## tinman

3 cardinal tetras --- yesterday 

i thought they swim in top to middle region but all of mine are sticking to the bottom area


----------



## BrianL1577

I adopted and saved my friends betta today! He was left home when his owner went to college, and im currently building his strength back up and giving him square meals of de-shelled peas and betta food.


----------



## aconrad

This week I've been adding some stock to my african tank. 2 red fin borleyi, 2 wild yellow labs, a venustus, a gold head compressicep. Then yesterday I got two orange johanni, two dolphin moori, a livingstone, and a leptosoma cyprichromis (rare). Mostly was just looking for filler fish and we got in a leptosoma, so happy about it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Got to pick up 2 boxes of fish from the airport today

2 wild heckle discus
2 wild blue discus
10 bloodfin tetras
10 H rasboras
10 cardinal tetras
10 glolights(the real ones)


----------



## Chillwill007

Oooo where are the pics white glove


----------



## fishman81

2 dwarf blue gourami's:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Jack Harkness

fishman81 said:


> 2 dwarf blue gourami's:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm


i got 2 of those as well but they ate my angel fish and i returned them, in return today i got 2 more angel fish, 3 sunset flame platy's, and 4 raphael striped catfish


----------



## dbeckwit

I just picked up 2 new peppered corys, and a silver lyretail Molly


----------



## jeff101

*w3 How about 2 4" redtail dharks, 3" albino rts, 3 4" angels, 2 4" pearldanios.mated pair of convicts plus 1 extra, 2 firemouths, adult yellow lab cichlid, albino red top cichlid,1 other cichlid i'm trying to identify, and a9" pleco. Best part is I got them for free from someone getting out of fish.


----------



## saltydad

Got some singles to add to the ones already in the tank- a round (balloon) red eye tetra, a white fin (Ornate) tetra, and a new clown pleco. The pleco has decided to take up residence on the wall right next to and behind my heater; not terribly visible. Have to sneak down in the middle of the night and see if he's eating. The white fins are very territorial, which is why I added one to bring the total to 4. Looks like 2 males and 2 females, however, so may have to add one more female. They really are pretty fish. My Von Rio tetras school with them.


----------



## tinman

i got a German blue ram today 

but one of my Bolivian ram is already after it


----------



## saltydad

I finally located a fish I've been lusting after for a long time....the forktail rainbowfish _(Pseudomugil furcatus)_. Picked up 2 of them, both males. Now need some girls!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

So for valentines day my amazing fiance shows up with some inverts I have been taking about...we will see how they work out...

2 red claw crabs, looks like females. Small claws
1 blue cray fish

Now to find some place to put them...my ten gallon sump is hosting them at the moment


----------



## ecl

Two marble angels and a rubber nose pleco


----------



## fishman81

Redtail Botia Loach


----------



## GypsyV

Saturday I got my first fish in years. 3 longfin Danios (1 died) and 3 ghost shrimp.


----------



## soccergod2203

i got 2 Black Skirt Tetras


----------



## Dean715

Do snails count? I had just decided to pick up a couple of mystery snails so off to Petco we went. Low and behold, Zebra Nerite snails. What a great surprise! So I picked up two of those instead  As for new fish, not today but last wednesday I bought two Juli Cories. I intend to get a third at some point but im trying to take things slow but its hard.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

Bristlenose Pleco and 20 ghost shrimp 3/4 in to 1 in. plus 2 of t he ghost shrimp are carrying eggs. and they were just supposed to be food for my crayfish. 5 - $1.

and now i had to replace a neon tetra that was in my tank. I was removing fish and plants to redecorate my tank and he ended up on the floor. Then on the bottom of a shoe....very very sad.... my 5yr old guilt tripped me into replacing the fish cuz "his friends will be lonely now".


----------



## danilykins

Today I got 3 peppered cories to go in my 29g FW  I really wanted a bristlenose pleco but they didn't have any, and I was eyeing the cories the last time I was in so I bought 3 of them today. I'm tired of my cleaning crew (ghost shrimp) dieing on me.So hopefully these will help clean the bottom a bit


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

6 new pangio oblonga's


----------



## tinman

a bluish green colourder betta  yesterday to contrast all my red and orange and yellow fish  

i got it after a lot of apprehension as mine is a tall community tank with bolivian rams in it 


but so far no issues its all over the tank enjoying itself and now and then chasing other fish


----------



## fishman81

Well not today but yesterday... I returned home w/alot of fish. I have a new uncylced (yes i know i will have an amonia spike and be doing crazy water changes, but had no other option) 55 gallon tank. 

8 Harlequin Rasbora's 
3 Mature Clown Loaches
7 Koi Angelfish

I would never buy this many at once but they were given to me, basically my uncle was going to give them to the local pet shop or give them to me. I am planning to do daily water changes or every other day and if i can't house them i will give some away. He lived (is moving) from a small town in Idaho, so i transported them for about 5 hrs. in several foam cooler's in plastic bags w/oxygen). Was a venture for sure. I also received several other fish which i put in a cycled tank, but definitley will have to do crazy water changes in this tank as it is only 37 gallon. These fish are:

5 bleeding heart tetra
1 Mature Congo Tetra

Anyway if you have any other ideas to help me keep these fish alive i'd appreciate it. The 55 gallon i'm mostly worried about, but it has a UGF pushing about 800 gallons/hr, and a HOB filter doing about 300/hr. as well as a couple airstone's on small/medium size air pumps.


----------



## Dean715

I picked up a 2 inch calico fantail goldfish saturday. Couldnt resist


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Since I couldnt get on and cant seem to upload to any hosts but yesterday was the cichlid clubs swap I got a half dozen panda cory juveniles and 2 phillipine blue ghost angels, wait for the pics, my pre-sale pick of the spawn is a awesome one, defines the trade name to a T.


----------



## Tailfin

Got 2 dwarf gouramis, 1 male 1 female, and 3 ghost shrimp. Woohoo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinman

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Since I couldnt get on and cant seem to upload to any hosts but yesterday was the cichlid clubs swap I got a half dozen panda cory juveniles and 2 phillipine blue ghost angels, wait for the pics, my pre-sale pick of the spawn is a awesome one, defines the trade name to a T.


philipine blue ghost angels WOW 

they are just awesome


----------



## retiredsemi

well today I got 8 cichlad fry from the local fish store and one betta for my aquarium on my desk at work..*old dude


----------



## jerichodrum

two Boesemani Rainbows


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

I am picking up half a dozen emperor tetra's in about 3 hours.


----------



## Alaizabelle

1 red and blue split tail betta
2 golden barbs


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

tuesday I got 6 emperor tetras and going back for 6 more today.


----------



## jrman83

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> tuesday I got 6 emperor tetras and going back for 6 more today.


Shame on you for not providing pics!!*shark chase


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Yup, its ok, I got a "get out of hell free" card the other day, fell from the sky attached to a balloon. Its all good over here, and my package best be here today or Im gonna make another infamous 14 hours drive to maryland, I live 18 hours away.......dun dun dun LOL

Here ill take pics now and post em, jeez. Now I know how Rodney Dangerfield felt all those years.


----------



## blackghostbetta

My last freshwater fish purchase was a female blue ram to pair up with my male blue ram in the twenty gallon, and an opaline gourami for my 55 gallon. The female ram ended up in the 55 gallon anyway, though, because she was too aggressive.


----------



## tinman

blackghostbetta said:


> My last freshwater fish purchase was a female blue ram to pair up with my male blue ram in the twenty gallon, and an opaline gourami for my 55 gallon. The female ram ended up in the 55 gallon anyway, though, because she was too aggressive.


Jus putting male and female rams wouldn't cause them to match 

They select their partner 
Your beat bet if you want a mated pair is to buy a mated pair of but more fia and let them choose 

I believe angel fish are same way. 

I have a breeding pair of gbrs but problem in my case is I don't know how to get them to get fry. I'm learning though lol


----------



## blackghostbetta

Oh, she was fine with the male blue ram. She was a jerk to the other fish in the tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

got 7 more emperor tetras, and a crawdad/crawfish( was only .27 cents) but ill snap a pic of it im still trying to host the other pics some reason I am having issues on my end with it.

Its got a red head and red tail and claws but alot ALOT of speckles on the body that are black, body is silverish red greyish like, as you can tell, I know nothing of them,cept how to catch,cook and eat em.


----------



## FishTeen

At the store they call it Geo cichlid, but its really a Red Striped Earth Eater (Geophagus Surinamensis).He's 8" long and has some beautiful fins! A little aggressive right now but that may due that Its only his 2nd day in the system. Anyone have this guy?


----------



## dirtydutch4x

*w3well this was 4 days ago got myself some Pea puffers


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Just picked up 1 Male Guppy, and 2 Females, and a Male Betta. The guppy are real fast so I only got a picture of the male and one female.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

dirtydutch4x said:


> *w3well this was 4 days ago got myself some Pea puffers



WOW!!! Those are some cool fish!!! Are they salt water??


----------



## Chillwill007

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> WOW!!! Those are some cool fish!!! Are they salt water??


No that are actually fully freshwater


----------



## tinman

Chillwill007 said:


> No that are actually fully freshwater


I believe puffers are brackish 

Although they can do well in fresh water they need sOme salt in their tank to live happily their full length of life


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

2 Albino Cories!


----------



## Chillwill007

tinman said:


> I believe puffers are brackish
> 
> Although they can do well in fresh water they need sOme salt in their tank to live happily their full length of life


Not true. Most of the ones in stores like green spotted, and figure 8 puffers are brackish but the pea puffer is one of about 5 puffers that are full freash water.

Im a mod on Dwarf Puffers : Home
Pea puffers are the cutiest but the meanest by far


----------



## tinman

Chillwill007 said:


> Not true. Most of the ones in stores like green spotted, and figure 8 puffers are brackish but the pea puffer is one of about 5 puffers that are full freash water.
> 
> Im a mod on Dwarf Puffers : Home
> Pea puffers are the cutiest but the meanest by far


thanks for the info  

would have never known that


----------



## Chillwill007

tinman said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> would have never known that


No problem. They are hard to find kinda and most stores that get them and lie and say u can get like 5 in a 5 gallon tank cause there only an inch big. But they need 5 gallons each cause they are messy and very territorial. But once they get acclamated they will follow u like a puppy and beg for food


----------



## dirtydutch4x

sorry just saw the posts, yea full freshwater and typically they should be kept in 5 gal per puffer, I,ve got mine in a 20 long and they love lots of plants and hiding spots galore. They are interesting to watch, they inspect everything in the tank thoroughly. I'm thinking of grabbing a couple more to try to get a male, I think my 2 are female.

Oh yeah Chill I got all of my info on them from Dwarf Puffers forum, that forum helped alot.


----------



## Shotgun

whiteglove, why did you have to drive all they way to maryland?


----------



## Alaizabelle

Today I got one long fin black skirt tetra and one golden giant danio


----------



## blackghostbetta

My most recent freshwater purchase was this pretty guy:


----------



## bruceaction

greetings all. today my grand son wanted to go net fishing, u know..a 6' stick with a 30cm round net..My idear was toi get a fewe feeder fish for my spangled perch,,instead we got
arround fifty wild gudgeions many arround 5cm and wild Plarty,,some good looking bronze colours. It took me all afternoon sorting them out,,releasing a good many of them. 
refer to my members photo section to see them


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Got 3 female bettas for 99 cents each, 1 male silver lyretail molly, 1 female dalmatian molly, 1 female silver molly.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

3 Painted Platys for my molly tank.


----------



## Alaizabelle

Yesterday I found an AMAZING LFS <3 I'm in heaven! The products they carried... wow o.o

So, I picked up... 

Two female cherry barbs
Two celestial pearl danios (1 male 1 female)
One beautiful male guppy!
Two female guppies

Oh, they were spread between different established tanks, so no mini-cycles (I hope!) for them!

 I am one happy girl!


----------



## bugoy24

i got this little guy today.
a bronze cory


----------



## Galvatron898

Over the weekend the LFS had a huge sale so we got 3 Red Paradise Gourami's (2 Female 1 Male) These guys are really pretty fish and look great in our tank.


----------



## bruceaction

I like your betta,,purple and red..not a bad pic,aswell, how many fish do you need,,when I read this section,I wonder how many fisha re passing way,,
I have about 38 fish fw,,not including fry and feeder fish and Mr Investorgater the red claw cray.
Like all of you I get great pleasure out of my fish and keeping their living condistions up to the mark.:fish5::fish5:*w2:betta::fish10:


----------



## bruceaction

danilykins said:


> Today I got 3 peppered cories to go in my 29g FW  I really wanted a bristlenose pleco but they didn't have any, and I was eyeing the cories the last time I was in so I bought 3 of them today. I'm tired of my cleaning crew (ghost shrimp) dieing on me.So hopefully these will help clean the bottom a bit


Agreat looking home for your fish, when the eyes are bright there,s life in them lives


----------



## retiredsemi

well today I didnèt buy any fish but found at least three yellow cichlid fry in my 30 gal cichlid tank.. Does that count and I wasnèt even trying to breed them just enjoying them

*old dude my but these fish surprise me


----------



## Shinybuttons

Java moss and 6 more red cherry shrimp!


----------



## allaboutfish

cockatoo apisto pair


----------



## Rohkey

1 male and 2 female Cherry Barbs. Tomorrow I'm going all out and fully stocking my tank with 5 more Barbs, 8 Zebra Danios, 1 Bristlenose Pleco, 3 Dwarf Frogs, and some Ghost Shrimp.


----------



## susankat

Tomorrow I am going to our annual spring auction. I know I am getting 4 cinnamon colored farlowells and who know what else.

Bev there is going to be several bags of cherries there.


----------



## fishman81

3 brook trout, and one cutthroat....


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Fishman, those sound yummy. 

Not today but two days ago got a 20L and a 10G full of gupps and their fry, a otocinclus and a massive ghost shrimp off craigslist for free, came with a big box of brand new filters and heaters too.
Tomorrow I go to Corbin's exotic pets and see what they have for corydoras and some tetras.


----------



## allaboutfish

oh not tying to advertise or anything but if you are looking fo some rare fish and invertebrates forsyth aquatics online has some. theyre very good. i got my apistos from them and they arrived very very happy and healthy.


----------



## susankat

Well I came home with Val, hygro balsamica, 3 bristlenose (1 very full of eggs) 6 juvie farlowellas, assassin snails, 2 victorian salmon hippo points, Loads of cherry shrimp, and killies Nothobranchius korhouse Mafia Island TAN 02-5


----------



## fishman81

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Fishman, those sound yummy.
> 
> Not today but two days ago got a 20L and a 10G full of gupps and their fry, a otocinclus and a massive ghost shrimp off craigslist for free, came with a big box of brand new filters and heaters too.
> Tomorrow I go to Corbin's exotic pets and see what they have for corydoras and some tetras.


i had to be a smart ***... but i was half way hoping someone would ask me how big my aquarium is...


----------



## susankat

OH we know you have them in a 1 1/2 gal bowl, hoping to keep them alive


----------



## Rohkey

Went to Petsmart and purchased 5 Cherry Barbs (3 female 2 male), 2 Dwarf Frogs and 6 Ghost Shrimp. All are in my tank and looking good, one of the frog began molting immediately and his skin is being eaten by some of the Barbs and the Shrimp. The only issue is none of the fish will eat flake food yet, they let it fall to the bottom and ignore it, and the Barbs like to lay low so it's hard to get their attention. Dropped some frog pellets in for the ADF's but they ignored these too, the Shrimp did seem to spot them and began eating them. I'm going to withhold feeding for a couple of days most likely so they build a voracious appetite.

Don't know why but it seems ADF's and Barbs are low stock everywhere. Yesterday the 3 Barbs I bought were all the one Petsmart (massive one) had left, today the 5 were the last ones at the other one. They were running a $1 special on them which was nice. The two ADF's were also the only ones for either place and their website no longer has an "amphibian" section, maybe they are being dis-continued? The Pets Supplies Plus nearby also had no Cherry Barbs, they were listed at $3 though as well. They had a tank with "aquatic frogs" but some seemed to be African Clawed Frogs, so I'll have to be careful if I decide to go there to get 1-2 more ADF's. Still want to get 1-2 more female Cherries and probably 4-6 more Ghost Shrimp, then add 6-8 Danios or Neon Tetras and be done with it unless I want a Bristlenose Plec too.


----------



## Rob72

went looking for more fish today and only came home with 1 clown loach, went to 5 different LFS and wasted all day for 1 fish, small one at that


----------



## allaboutfish

got some plants (anubius nana and java fern) and 10 ghost shrimp (more then half are prego hopefully some will live).


----------



## susankat

Here is a couple of pics, some still in the bags. The bowl of shrimp is just one of the bags I got for $4.00


----------



## bugoy24

new flame dwarf gourami 









blue dwarf gourami, he's so pretty


----------



## fishguardian40

Well I didn't get fish but I made a friend at one of the local pet stores who gave me a great deal on some new plants.


----------



## majerah1

Wow,Susan,thats a lotta shrimp!I miss OK...


----------



## allaboutfish

i got 2 guppies today


----------



## Roedie

Wasn't exactly today, but a couple days back or so, I got my hands a lovely Bichir. 











He's quite young, only about 6inches long.

This little bugger has really become my favorite addition to my tank. He's not really a community tank type fish, but he and the others tend to get along quite well for now. He's got his cave and bottom and tends not to bother the others when he's out and about grabbin food and gulpin air.


----------



## susankat

majerah1 said:


> Wow,Susan,thats a lotta shrimp!I miss OK...


Don't worry Bev you will be getting part of these once I get the color back in them.

Had a major storm tonight. Hail the size of golf balls and soft balls.


----------



## majerah1

YaaaY!

I need to get in touch with mom then.Hope shes ok.Silly woman didnt let me know anything was on the way.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

A big Cory


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

6 julli corydoras and 3 emperor tetras.


----------



## susankat

and no pics


----------



## racemaster23

MediaHound said:


> This should be a fun thread.
> Did you get any fish today, if so, what did you get?


xD .. my father bought me 4 tetra.. and 6 neon tetra..

sadly.. neon tetra has been eaten by another specie *o2


----------



## Rob72

got a new clown loach today 







[/url][/IMG]

also got a LED blue air bubbler today as well just to add that in 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## mec102778

As horrible as Petco usually is, I got 3 Chinese Algea Eaters cause they were on sale for 1.39 (medium size).


----------



## Rob72

hey Mike do you like the Chinese Algea Eaters, do they do a good job, i got rid of my snails, they were breeding like rabbits i have close to a thousand baby suckers in there, tryign to get ride of them, what do you think i should do for algea control


----------



## allaboutfish

do you want a 4th? ive got one in a 5 gallon tank that i got when i just started out that needs a good home.


----------



## mec102778

Rob72 said:


> hey Mike do you like the Chinese Algea Eaters, do they do a good job, i got rid of my snails, they were breeding like rabbits i have close to a thousand baby suckers in there, tryign to get ride of them, what do you think i should do for algea control


So far so good, they are very fast and very quick to move away from any of the other fish. Hope they make it in my tank.


----------



## mec102778

allaboutfish said:


> do you want a 4th? ive got one in a 5 gallon tank that i got when i just started out that needs a good home.


Thanks man, but good with the 3 for now.


----------



## allaboutfish

darn


----------



## bruceaction

Todau I purchaced two fresh water fish,,one a sword tail, red orange,,thin bleak strip on tail, the other a deep red platy,,very pregie..so Ill get my monies worth there..


----------



## bugoy24

meet triton


----------



## Rohkey

6 Cardinal Tetras, 1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco, 1 Honey Gourami.


----------



## laxforlife

4 harlequin rasboras, 2 Dwarf Flame Gouramis, and 1 Clown Pleco.


----------



## bruceaction

Yes i brought One more fish,,a Beta splenden mail..bright red orange,,Its not for myself.
a mates fitheth birthday is comming up,,so its in a qube tank ,,


----------



## bugoy24

i got sky, a bi-colored delta betta


----------



## kestik

1 neon tetra, 1 zebra danio, and a common pleco! love them all


----------



## Ango

today i got a new 30g tank wich will start to cycle tommoro. in the moment i bout 3 ghost shrimp and 1 female crown betta i plan on using in my 10g after it goes tropical

here she is =D


----------



## PapaM

6 otos and 4 neons.


----------



## kestik

2 beautiful pyretail mollies in black.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Picked up 3 Female fancy guppies and on fancy male. Nice colors!


----------



## jpdysart00

Yesterday I bought two mystery snails. The day before I moved an established tank full of guppies from my in-law's into my family room.


----------



## Fearmancer

Today I, or my SO rather picked up 3 otocinclus cats.


----------



## Pigeonfish

I got a male Platy a couple days ago, I call him fishy.


----------



## Rob72

got 4 new angles this morning


----------



## kylempfish

I got 2 very active Comet Goldfish!


----------



## Pigeonfish

I got two female Platys today, to accompany my male Platy.


----------



## majerah1

I got two bolivian rams and four white cloud mountain minnows!I am Qt them all in a 20 long given to me by the same person whom gave me the fish.


----------



## PapaM

Picked up 2 Peppered Corys, who are currently enjoying the QT.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

No fishies, but 20 Apple Snails and 20 MTS Snails. Now I need about 12 Bronze Corys anyone have any for sale


----------



## Markpolo123

i dint may be tomorrow i will get one


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Picked up 10 Neon Tetras today. Man they look great schooling in the community tank!


----------



## archer772

I just got these yesterday 6-1/2 Black Bluser Veils and 4 DD Black Veils


----------



## Pigeonfish

Got a SA Bumblebee Catfish yesterday. >.<


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

I did not get any today, but tomorrow going out for 6 glowlight tetras, for $4.00 (Canadian.)


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

Also, archer772, great pics.


----------



## jpdysart00

Haven't gotten any today, but hopefully next week.


----------



## jpdysart00

Archer, why isn't there any substrate or anything else in that tank?


----------



## MissPisces

I just brought home three female platies for the 10 gallon tank: a red platy, a panda platy, and a blue micky mouse platy (named Flopsey because during acclimation, she jumped out of the container and into the tank... it was worrisome, but she doesn't seem terribly affected by it... what a jump, though!). 

Unfortunately, when we got home we saw that the sunburst wag platy that had been in the divided 5 gallon tank had died...  RIP, Marron.


----------



## Chillwill007

I didnt buy any fish yet but counted out 16 snails from my plants :-\


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Chillwill007 said:


> I didnt buy any fish yet but counted out 16 snails from my plants :-\


*r2 That made me laugh, but I feel your pain!


----------



## susankat

I added 4 more betta pictas to the tank.


----------



## archer772

jpdysart00 said:


> Archer, why isn't there any substrate or anything else in that tank?


I put them in my breeder tanks because I hope to get a breeding pair from each one then I will move 2 of each to my 180 display. The tanks for the breeders are easier to keep clean when they are BB and no decorations in them.


----------



## RebelAngel

3 "Creamsicle" Lyretail mollies, 1 male and 2 females

1 turquoise betta male

1 turquoise betta female

1 white betta male

*w3


----------



## Indywalt

Added 5 Serpae Tetras today to my 75g Now have 1bala 1 pleco (these came with my tank) 6 Tigar Barbs 5 Serpae Tetras Wanting to add 5-6 more small schoolers then I yhink that will max the tank


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Picked up a gorgeous Yo Yo Loach for some snail control, as well as 5 RCS to strengthen my breeding line and 20 MTS for my planted tank.


----------



## RebelAngel

Oh, the perils (and joys) of buying female mollies. 30+ fry in the tank this morning. And it looks like all of these came from one of my mammas. The other is still looking ... chubby.


----------



## Chillwill007

Just got 5 cherry barbs for my 75g. 1st fish in the tank. There drip acclimating as I txt. Will have pics up after they settle in


----------



## majerah1

susankat said:


> I added 4 more betta pictas to the tank.


No pics,Susan?Ima hafta come take them if you dont share pics,lol


----------



## Chillwill007

Here goes my lil guys n gals acclimating







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Just had a platy drop 5-10 fry so far tonight!


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Just picked up these

3 Bristlenose Pleco's
6 Assassin Snails
3 Otto cats


----------



## susankat

Bev I'll post pics when I get my camera back. Daughter borrowed it for awhile.

Ok ready? new fish for me, got yesterday but the board was down.

14 L129's
14 L162's
6 L333's
2 pair L180's
5 Xystochromis Blue fire fin victorias
15 angles
20 pieces of driftwood, pleco caves
16 sponge filters
Some new foods from kens to try out.


----------



## bruceaction

I guess like most people I don,t get new fish every day,,

That is because my present fish are happily living, and swinging

their tails and fins this way and that


----------



## susankat

All of those went into empty tanks except for the angels. The plecos are for trying my hand at breeding different species.


----------



## blackghostbetta

The ONLY LFS in my area closed down in April, so I've been forced to do my fish shopping at Petco/smart. Then, the employees of the LFS (with a different owner, thank god since the last one knew NOTHING about fish) that closed opened up another. I visited it on opening day last Saturday, and I FINALLY found a PEARL GOURAMI!!!! I'm so Excited, I've been looking for this fish for months. I had to rehome the betta that was in the tank that I put him in... but it was definitely worth it!


----------



## AxolotlMan

Convict cichlid and a bushynose pleco! The convict is hiding for the surprisingly abusive El Norte cichlid


----------



## Chillwill007

i have 4 congo tetras n 4 rummy nose tetras drip acclimating as I type. Will have pixs up tomorrow along with other tank pics I took b4 picking them up.


----------



## susankat

1ProudWitch said:


> I haven't bought my new fish yet. I have a extra 40g tank that I am thinking about putting endlers in. I've read that they don't need as much room as fancy guppies. But I've also read that they are very active, so wouldn't that mean that they would need just as much room even though they are smaller? Also, about how many endlers(males and females) should I put in a 40g tank?I have homes set up for most of the fry.
> 
> Lyn


With as small as endlers are you can have several. I had over 500 in a 75 gal. I have been thinning out so much that right now I probably have a 100 in a 30 gal. I think I will end up selling all but 10 then add some new ones from Adrian soon as I can. I try to do that at least once a year.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

I got a Borneo Sucker aka Butterfly Loach aka Hillstream Loach.


----------



## WendyFish

Today I got a albino algea eater an albino cory cat and a sailfin cory cat to add to my 29gal. tank So far so good


----------



## holly12

Yesterday I got my first ever Angelfish - Marbled Veil Tail and Striped Normal Tail. Love 'em already!


----------



## ShrimpDiver

Well yesterday night I got 7 glass cats. offficially cleaning out my LFS. Surprise to say they are not hiding at all.


----------



## fishman81

holly12 said:


> Yesterday I got my first ever Angelfish - Marbled Veil Tail and Striped Normal Tail. Love 'em already!


I love my koi angel's. out of all the fish i have in all 6 aquariums, these are the coolest. they do get a little agressive occasionally with each other. i tend to rearrange the decorations/plants and it's like they're different fish! i have 5 koi angel's in a 55 gallon tank along with a dwarf pleco and 3 clown loaches. It makes for lots of h20 changes.


----------



## fish2011

I replaced one albino tiger barb, one golden barb, one silver tipped shark. I also returned my dead yo yo loach. 

In the days that I've started a tank, I've lost 7 juvenile fish, I've managed to replace 6 of them. The store says it was probably the way they rec'd the fish. The rest of the fish in the tank are doing fine...so far.

My water numbers and temp is perfect. I'm hoping there aren't any more deaths, but there is one my tiger barb that has me thinking he won't be with me much longer.


----------



## MissPisces

Just got two platies for the 10 gallon! A painted and a blue, both females, both unnamed yet. 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

The sunset fire platy is the already-established fish, Marigold. I hope these platies make it... I haven't had much luck with them, so if this fails I might just switch to danios or something... Or get a couple of female bettas.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

The blue girl looks pregnant. I have 3 of the fire platies and 2 of them have given birth multiple times, so I have about 3-4 dozen fire babys swimming around.


----------



## MissPisces

GuppyNGoldfish said:


> The blue girl looks pregnant. I have 3 of the fire platies and 2 of them have given birth multiple times, so I have about 3-4 dozen fire babys swimming around.


Wow, that's a lot! Congrats, though! 

And as for the blue, my sister said the same thing... I hope she isn't! She doesn't look any rounder than the other two when I look at her from the front, though.


----------



## holly12

I didn't get fish today, but my husband and I got a Black Mystery Snail and a Golden Mystery Snail. They are super cute! Love them already! (I love their little red eyes - so adorable!) They can boogie quite quickly and are already zooming around the tank!

Since they only live for a year, we got the smallest ones we could get. The Golden one has a shell size of about a Penny and the Black one has a shell size of about a Toonie (Canadian money, lol.) I've already put a piece of cuttle bone in the tank for them and have seen them emerge from the depths of the caves and plant forest a few times already! XD


----------



## Summer

yay holly that's exciting. Now I wish I would have gotten smaller snails! I didnt know their life span was that short


----------



## archer772

Well on Thursday I picked up 6 Panda Cories


----------



## summers1rose

Never again am ileaving the keys to my truck w my bf so he can do a 25% water change. I came home to 2 new endler looking fish 2 bright blue 1male 1 female guppies. 2 black mollies. 1male 1 female. 2 delmaction mollies. And a black khili leach?. Had already a tiger endler w 16 babies. Ugh had to sit him down and explain why we needed the change of water in the first place. N why i but up the 20 in my sons room n bought him a ghoast cat fish for him. :-/ now delmaction mollie had fry! Think i will be screaming now. Going to have to buy a new tank. Just gor his fish.


----------



## fish2011

holly12 said:


> I didn't get fish today, but my husband and I got a Black Mystery Snail and a Golden Mystery Snail. They are super cute! Love them already!


I had these last year in my tank, I loved them too, they do surprisingly zip around. Would like to get more, but don't like the looks of the ones at the pet store.


----------



## MissPisces

My platy had babies today! So GuppyNGoldfish, you were right... We've counted five so far (seems the others have already been eaten), so technically I got five new blue platy babies today. I hope they survivie... They have plenty of wisteria to hide in.


----------



## baeya

I got 2 Angelfish and 5 Emerald Green Corys tonight.


----------



## holly12

Yesterday I brought home a tiny Clown Pleco. Did some more research and read they may like company, so today I went and got a second one. They are uber cute and very pretty! Love them already!


----------



## Fish-Hed

Just got some Corys to hand out with my Betta in the 10 Gallon tank


----------



## secotwoaqua

Not today But yesterday i purchased 3 Blue coral Gouramis and introduced them into a 55 gallon tank already housing two young black moors. oh yeah and a spotted pleco! : )


----------



## baeya

I got 7 new Angels today; 2 Blue Smokies, 1 Blue Silver, 1 Blue Ghost, 2 Platinums and 1 Blue Marble!


----------



## Fish-Hed

Beautiful Angels!


----------



## Summer

I forgot to respond to this thread! I got 2 green dragon plecos this week  They are so much fun to watch!


----------



## PapaM

3 silver female Balloon Belly Mollies to give my silver male BBM something to do.


----------



## AllieLovesFishies

1 peppered Cory catfish
3 glow light tetras


----------



## Sherry

I just have platy's. But the other day I could not resist (from Big Al's) my new " Rainbow Blue Platy's" Well that is what the salesperson told me. Whatever they are I really like their colours. I also have 12 fry ( baby pictures are so hard to take) I believe are from my sunburst mm and waiting on Ms Blue. Any day now.


----------



## nhwoj

got five beautiful female fancy guppies today, two black, two red, and one pale yellow. will post pics soon!


----------



## SuckMyCichlids

just added 2 more green glofish, (danios) to my ten gal  lol.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

yesterday...
1 Flagfish 
3 topminnow
1 molly?????


----------



## jaguayo

Got my first fish on saturday! 5 denison barbs and 2 synodontis zebra hybrid! I will have to put the synodontis in a pond when they get too large for my tank, but in the meantime they look really cool!

Here is one of the synodontis


And here is one of the barbs


----------



## Alaizabelle

Last week I picked up 5 rummynose and three dime sized angels


----------



## imp1979

I just got a african brown knife fish, a baby, about 4 inches long, maybe 3.


----------



## nhwoj

got a bronze cory to replace my casulaty via medication (parasite meds were too much for the little guy) and two oto's. they all look great, fingers crossed!


----------



## aquaninja

Yesterday I got a school of 10 serpae tetras and 11 harlequin rasboras.


----------



## Summer

This week I got 2 pictus catfish and 7 baby koi angels


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Got a couple Knight Gobys about 2 weeks ago, here's one of them.


----------



## DotFrog

Zebra loach <3 he's awesome


----------



## f1shy

gonna go to my lfs and buy some tiger barbs or zebra tetras


----------



## f1shy

*danios xD i fail at remembering names


----------



## MikeG

went to get some assassin snails but both LFS were stll out


----------



## Rob72

got some new angels, marble veil and black veil, heres a few pics



gotta get better pics soon there still shy of camera


----------



## Rob72

cool JC


----------



## Chillwill007

Yesterday I got a pair of German blue rams a pair of fancy guppies one tequila sunrise, and a black red tuxedo. And also got about 12 baby feeder guppies. Got them cause they didn't have any females for sale plus the feeders I got for only $1. I got pics in my gallery but can't copy and paste them in thread cause I'm using my phone so check out gallery for pics.


----------



## jbrown5217

Not a recent purchase, but I got 4 black harlequin rasboras and 4 harlequin rasboras.

A purchase that I did make yesterday is five ghost shrimp, I was able to take a clear picture of three


----------



## dante322

5 tiger barbs. The first of the school of 12 I want to build.

went in with the 2 ladder loaches and the pearl gourami I got last week.


----------



## Mr_Pat

So i was in Meijer tonight picking up milk and some other odds and ends and for giggles walked by their fish department. Now typically i would never buy Fish from miejer just because they are usually in horrible shape. but tonight i made an exception.. a very expensive exception but hey i've never seen a long finned Glo fish before he's pretty pathetic looking at the moment but i'm hoping i can fatten him up and put him with the other one we have at the moment. couldn't get pics because the tank i put him in is in our 2 year olds room and he's in bed so it'll have to wait till morning


----------



## congar15

You guys are going to like this one....electric catfish about 4" long. $20. :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Galvatron898

Yesterday We got 2 Guppies and 2 Rasboras for the planted 10gal we just started for the night stand in our bed room. Last week we picked up a very cooling Clown Knife for our other aquarium in the living room. I tried to get a pick but the bugger hid when I pulled out the cam.


----------



## dante322

Red tiger oscar and an albino oscar. both about 4 - 5 inches. Rescued from the neighbors 35 gallon tank, now enjoying the extra room of a 150 gallon.

heading out in a bit to look for some redline torpedoe barbs for the 55 gallon.


----------



## Guppies101

2 mystery snails, 2 cory cats, and 8 guppies


----------



## dante322

> heading out in a bit to look for some redline torpedoe barbs for the 55 gallon.


No luck, the website for that store said they had some but they didnt. The search continues.


----------



## ecl

we ordered and received two blue angels(not to much blue in them though, kinda dissappointed) 3 glass catfish, a clown pleco, and two iridescent sharks.


----------



## jgernand

3 denison barbs


----------



## ShrimpDiver

I got 2 kuhli loach, an african dwarf frog, and my PetSmart had a sale on pepppered cories so I bought a couple of those as well.  

I also got an amazing female betta.


----------



## summers1rose

Fixing to get some new stands for my 2 tanks. Gonna be selling my mix endlers and buying pure endlers.  cant wait.


----------



## PeterL

Well, our two tanks are finally settled down and seem to be pretty well balanced.

So we got a trio of shrimp for each one. I'm not sure exactly what kind of shrip these are... they are about 3/4 inch long, clear transparent body with a black spot. 

Once I released them in my tank they immediately disappeared and I could not find them for a couple of days, but this morning I spotted two of them, so I assume they are fine.


----------



## dante322

> 3 denison barbs


Me too. I know them as redline torpedoe barbs, or roseline sharks. picked up three of them and two yo yo loaches.


----------



## ecl

Two marble angels, two what I call normal angels(silver with the black strips), Iridescent shark to replace one that died(see post above, and a snail for our 10 gallon that we have setup awaiting the sand and plants which we also bought.


----------



## Hbird

Rescued 6 green spotted puffers today at the local Walmart...YES, I am a sucker but could not stand by and do nothing. Manager was out today so letter written. Puffs are now fat and happy in my quarantine tank, at least for the moment, bellies full from live bloodworms and a few FW snails. I was told they had been at Walmart for 4 days.

Their big tank is cycling, always wanted brackish, now's my chance. Eventually hope to keep 2 and place the others properly. (pics on my gallery--not sure if/how to post here, that's a 'fault' of my baby-boomer generation---techno-stupid! <g>)


----------



## tattooedkountrygirl

I got a pictus catfish today. I've been wanting one for awhile.


----------



## hawkraven

last week, i bought a female betta,but tonight i discovered that it isnt a female but its a male round tail betta.,huugghh.....sorry for me my money went to nothing..


----------



## tattooedkountrygirl

I got a female orange molly today. Hopefully she'll mate with the 2 males I have.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

2 Bolivian Rams, $5 each at Petsmart!!


----------



## Krymsyn

Went out to the LFS to pick up a new master test kit... came home with 3 Juv Red Swordtails and 3 Peppered Cory's.


----------



## mchapple

I got an amazing deal today, but may have gotten a little carried away. We'll wait and see I guess. I know.... I know all about overstocking, but I'm the kind of guy who likes to push the limits. I keep my tank very clean and well maintained and am on top of water testing and changes. For $40 today I managed to score myself: 4 silver angels, 3 gold gouramis, 6 gold barbs, 4 sword tails (two 1 male and 3 females), a few platies, a really cool large guppy or something similar, a large sailfin molly, a large white molly, and a bala shark and 2 dwarf frogs. 
My tank already includes 5 tuxedo platties, 4 swordtails (two males and two females), a powder blue gourami, 4 cory cats, some zebra snails, and a small pleco (I know he'll grow fast).
I've got a 55 gallon standard 48" tank... so I know this is pretty overcrowded, but all of these fish came from 20 gallon tanks, so they're happy with the extra room, and I've got plenty of good filtration.
They've got swimming room and all seem to be pretty happy.


----------



## nathanAcs

today i got a dwarf gourami. three swordtails (one male two females) 4 black black kuhli loach(thinking of going back and getting some more) it was about fifteen bucks


----------



## SevenNoOni

i bought two African Dwarf frogs.. yay lol


----------



## saltydad

My latest additions to the FW planted tank are 3 Brilliant Rasboras. Love 'em; great schooling fish for the top of the tank. Always in motion.


----------



## mk4gti

I picked up 2 albino red rainbows for my 90 gallon rainbow tank. Got em at Fish town USA in queens NYC. If your in the market for rainbows they have a ton of them right now and a huge selection. Most of them are juvies so you can get them and raise them yourself.


----------



## Cadiedid

I've had several new additions to my fish family lately! A week or so ago I got blue pearl shrimp and I am loving watching them explore their new turf, and yesterday I added 6 otos to their 10 gallon abode. I love otos as much as I love shrimp and this is turning out to be my favorite tank so far.  The most exciting addition was a fish I have been admiring for weeks. He is a cichlasoma salvini, which is a Central American cichlid. He was a rescue and I had been asking about him for weeks and yesterday they told me I can have him! They are holding him for a week so I can get a tank together for him. He will be my first cichlid and I cannot wait to bring him home!!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

3 Bolivian rams.


----------



## jbrown5217

Today was awesome. My other 10 gallon finally finished cycling (I went home from school the week before finals to bring all my tanks home) and I put my rasboras in that tank. So today I went to the store to get a dwarf gourami and ended up leaving with a leaf gourami which are awesome. I has a pic 










Sorry it isn't the best I am still acclimating him for another hour and a half or so.


----------



## Angelmist

just got 2 pair of guppies today and in 2 weeks will be getting 1 pair of breeding angels a smokey pinoy veil female and a highcolor pinoy pariaba veil male


----------



## zero

i know its not a fish but i got a cool apple snail!!!!!


----------



## majerah1

My last purchase of fish was about 29 harlequin rasboras to up my school.Now I have 31 of them.


----------



## ElChef194

i picked up some plants, decor, and new substrate today. did a complete overhaul on ly 29 gal. almost picked up some more t. barbs, but decided against it. a school of green ones would have been nice to accompany my reg tbarbs.


----------



## ElChef194

jbrown5217 said:


> Today was awesome. My other 10 gallon finally finished cycling (I went home from school the week before finals to bring all my tanks home) and I put my rasboras in that tank. So today I went to the store to get a dwarf gourami and ended up leaving with a leaf gourami which are awesome. I has a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it isn't the best I am still acclimating him for another hour and a half or so.


i have two of these guys in a 29 gal and i love em! advice on this guy:
- it is carnivorous-mine love frozen blood worms and freeze dried brine shrimp. 
- wait 2 months or so to get into feeder (ghost) shrimp or earthworms. meal worms are hard to feed as they drown quick. 
- i have had mine for months and they started small ( <1/3 inch) and have grown to over 2 inches. mine had an astounding 2-3 week growth spurt at month 2 but then stopped all together. 
- they live long and apparently grow slow reaching full size in year 5 or 6. they are said to live 8 to 10 years. 
- mine are very territorial. i need 3 territories minimum, one for each and one neutral zone. i had two areas but they both fought over both areas. now i have 3, they only get into fights when one invades another's space.


----------



## ElChef194

today i went to one of my LFS and picked up a couple of guys that were on sale. i got a juvenile three spot gourami for $1.50 US and bolivian ram for $2.99 US! these were great buys! i put them in my 29 gallon (but i think i will move my ram to my 20 gallon).


----------



## omidod

I'm not gonna get these for about a month, but here we go: 8 Harliquin Rasboras, 3 Kribensis Cichlids, and 1 Siamese Algae Eater. I also caught a minnow in a little creek yesterday, does anyone think I can feed him to my goldfish?*#666


----------



## Hannah_wc

I just addded 2 German Blue Rams and 2 Giant Gouramis (though they are mislabeled and are really called banded Gouramis).

40 gallon

dwarf gourami 4
red finnned shark 1
tiger barb 5
rosy barb 3
plecostomus 1
Blue Ram cichlid 2
Banded Gourami 2


----------



## pudding

A pair of blue dwarf gouramis.


----------



## Tohru1529

I got a new goldfish yesterday name Golddeen I could change her name I have a poll if you guys want to vote.


----------



## gbsfan

I got a fish I had never seen or heard of, a hillstream loach! He is very cool. Thought he was a pleco at first, and in fact one of the names they sometimes are called is butterfly pleco. Now I'm wishing I had gotten two!


----------



## Bigmike

My 6 Clown Loaches and 6 Siamese Algae Eaters arrived today..I'm a happy daddy


----------



## ElChef194

a week ago i got a new bolivian ram, a german blue ram, 5 more black neon tetras (total 8), and 3 emerald green cories. going S. Am. peaceful community biotope


----------



## Hannah_wc

Ok, so in love with my new rams that I went back and bought 2 more blue rams and 2 bolivian rams. I also adopted a one eyed silved dollar..... named him one eyed Larry... Love him!


----------



## ElChef194

so picked up a striped raphael catfish, a mostly black marbled angel *smaller that a quater including fins and a beautiful deep red and bright purple half moon betta with a white stripe on the back of its anal fin.


----------



## lkfishy

Nice! I got a parkinson's rainbow fish and he is settling in nicely with his new tank mates. Can't wait to see him color out  I also got a brittle star and peppermint shrimp for my saltwater tank.


----------



## Rob72

got a new male crowntail betta
27 Gallon Cube Betta pictures by badchevyhd - Photobucket

also got 2 male blue flame Gouramis, and 2 gold dwarf gouramis
56 Gallon Tall pictures by badchevyhd - Photobucket


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

3/2" apricot discus
1 very stunning male Bolivian ram


didnt get these today but removed my RUGF plate and found a school of synodontis pertricola's I though were very long gone, seems like the pangio oblonga's they too love the darkness with fresh oxygenated water. Im happy to see they are still kicking, had 4 now have 7


----------



## Fish_guy_Bri68

Yesterday I added 5 Black Neon Tetras and 3 Female Sunburst Platys that were on sale for $1 each. They are in my 55 gallon tank with 5 Black Skirt Tetras, 5 Rasboras and 4 Bloodfin Tetras. Everyone is healthy and happy.


----------



## louietsang

picked up 13 cardinals tetras to accompany my betta... it was actually priced for 12 10$, got lucky w/ an extra  they are tiny as hell hopefully they'll grow quick, like less than a cm watch... even tho my filter is weak, and ive seen em swim away easy im scared when lights go out, lol.


----------



## Kaitbug93

I just added 1 male guppy and 1 oto cat to my tank with 6 harlequin rasboras and an additional male guppy. Along with a moss ball and a few other aquatic plants. Everyone is happy as could be!


----------



## Jamjumba

I got some Head and tail light tetra with some bronze corys


----------



## Jamestanker

Two Purple Parrot Fish $4 each, a bag full of swordtails, mollies, and platties that are two small to sort Approx 20 fish. $2.25 for them all and 120 ghost shrimp. $5

I also picked up about 20 new plants. $2.25


all less then $20


----------



## ElChef194

got a banana plant, and all of the cryptocoryne sipralis the store got in stock (today was delivery day) since they keep their plants with mystery snails, i also got an assassin snail to help remove any SNAILSPLOSION should it arise. i also picked up a pair of flying foxes. i have been wanting these fish for months. they were on my fish list, along with a clam, which i also got.


----------



## peterbright

6 electric yellow labs...my two grand neices (1st & 3rd grade) love them.


----------



## holly12

It wasn't today - it was Sunday and yesterday (Monday), but I got Celestial Pearl Danios. Sunday my husband and I picked up a school of 7. We noticed they were very shy and we couldn't even see them in the tank. Monday we got another school of 7 and added them. They are much braver in the larger school and are coming out more and more. Such cute, pretty little fish. They are still young and have some colouring up to do, but I think there is a m/f mix. Some have very red tails and some have very pale tails. Their spots are sooooo pretty though!


----------



## GreenRiver

I wish I could get fish but right now I don't have my tank any more. I had to move so I sold it. Gave my fish to my friend so they are safe. Once I am back on track I will get a new tank and hopefully my friend will give me my fish back. LOL. If not I will just get some Oscars because I had some about 20 years ago and I loved them. They use to let me touch them.


----------



## peterbright

Get back on track soon!


----------



## Aeten

Today I added:

-Flame red dwarf gourami (really good looking fish)
-2 more kuhli loaches to add to "school"
-3 black skirt tetras to school with my glofish (succeeded)

The black skirts are hilarious with the glofish, they're tiny and they follow the 2 huge glofish around like momma and daddy.


----------



## fishboy

2 rummynose (schooled with neon tetras) and 2 neon tetras to add to my pair


----------



## fishboy

2 otocinclus


----------



## joeb9261

6 comet goldfish for my 20 gallon long tank.... *J/D*


----------



## majerah1

joeb9261 said:


> 6 comet goldfish for my 20 gallon long tank.... *J/D*


Your kidding right?


----------



## susankat

No he isn't kidding, thats what petsmart told him he could get.


----------



## majerah1

Wow Petsmart has gotten really bad in the advice area.


----------



## foster

Picked up 6 Odessa Barbs, 6 Arulius Barbs, and 6 Brilliant Rasboras. They are all currently in QT.


----------



## Sherry

I went to big al's big tent sale today. I was really disappointed. Not the specials i was hoping for at all. I did pick up some flake food, and some baby cardinal tetras. They are about 3/4 " long, and looked very healthy to me. They were 10 for 25 bucks. I know that sounds a bit more then you guys can get them down there for. But i did go down to petsmart today too and compared. They were 1.99 each. I was very happy to pay a little more for better quality fish. Petsmart fish were very poor quality today. Colours were off and were not very lively at all.


----------



## Isrolina

I got a blue junior female betta today. I have a pic in my photogallery


----------



## Mr_Pat

gbsfan said:


> I got a fish I had never seen or heard of, a hillstream loach! He is very cool. Thought he was a pleco at first, and in fact one of the names they sometimes are called is butterfly pleco. Now I'm wishing I had gotten two!




the hillstream loaches are cool. Wife and I got a trio in the spring.. they chase each other periodically around the tank


----------



## foster

Picked up 4 False Julli Cories, and 4 Filament barbs. Also got a nice Amazon Sword plant, Wisteria, and some Bobilitis. All for $42.


----------



## Isrolina

foster said:


> Picked up 4 False Julli Cories, and 4 Filament barbs. Also got a nice Amazon Sword plant, Wisteria, and some Bobilitis. All for $42.


I GOT AN AMAZON SWORD PLANT TOO!!! So coincidental.


----------



## foster

Must be the day for swords in Michigan Do you ever go to Fantastic Fins down your way?


----------



## Brian757

I want an Amazon Sword. They look so beautiful when they fill in! I bought 2 Bolivian Rams yesterday! I love them! They follow my turtle around


----------



## jaybourne074

I planned to buy 5-6 danios zebra oer the next weekend


----------



## Hawk1018

Got two peacock gudgeons....really cool little fish. They are still a bit shy though.


----------



## slaw82

3 white clouds. An underrated small fish if you ask me.


----------



## katanamasako

I did :3 not exactly fish, i got two marmorkreb crayfish, one arrived dead, but i only needed at least one anyway. they are self cloning,t he whole species is female. she's going into a twenty long, which has a lot of space for her to roam the bottom, and lots of rocks and driftwood.


----------



## fishboy

white cloud mountain minnow, male lyretail fancy guppy and a harlequin rasbora


----------



## FrshwtrAR

I'm posting this a little late...i got these fish over the last several weeks:

3 otocinclus catfish
12 cardinal tetras
1 male betta.


----------



## Sherry

I picked up 2 male green cobra guppies, and 4 female's which were in the assorted tank, but I picked the ones that have a little cobra pattern on their tale. They are beautiful fish.


----------



## susankat

Ok my turn, I was just given 80 betta pugnax babies.


----------



## SueD

Finally got celestial pearl danios this past Saturday


----------



## jbrown5217

I got some blue velvet shrimp Friday. Which was a couple of days ago, but


----------



## foster

Just ordered 6 Alestopetersius Brichardi. Been looking for them for a LONG time*old dude.


----------



## emmmz

Yesterday i got 2 panda cats and 2 red rainbow fish and the pandas are my favourite by far they are so confident and beautifull and they loved the daphnia the other fish didn't get.  :fish10:


----------



## packofqtips

i picked up 2 striped rapheal catfish yesterday


----------



## Isrolina

This is saltwater, but I got 2 yellow tailed damsels, and 3 frags.


----------



## startsmall

I went last night and picked up another Odessa Barb, that makes three, I moved the two I had into my 30 gallon, and moved my two platys into my 5 gallon with my two danios, everyone seems happy with their new homes, the Platys have been chasing the CAE around and the barbs finally have gotten that deep dark coloring that make them look so nice.


----------



## goldie

The two platy's are happy being moved from 30 gallon to five gallon. Are they startsmall?


----------



## Sherry

I got another 10 cardinal tetra's. That makes 19 altogether. I love these little fish. They were happier in this larger group than the little schoel of 9. I also moved my devil fish out of my big tank. My 5" CAE was chewing the tails off my panda cory's. Poor little guys. He is up for sale to the lowest bidder. Seriously, take him...
My big tank is peaceful again...


----------



## dregan29

I added 3 Otocinclus cats to my 55gal. If everything else leaves them alone I will add a few more in a week or so. So far so good.. The angelfish were curious and looked like they were about to start trouble but the oto's stood their ground and chased the angels off..  Hopefully next will be a dozen or so cherry shrimp. Just over two months on this aquarium and its starting to look like something!


----------



## startsmall

goldie said:


> The two platy's are happy being moved from 30 gallon to five gallon. Are they startsmall?


For now...yes they are quite pleased, (still very small), as they grow will i have to move them to a bigger tank yes...and they will continue to be happy little fishys.


----------



## goldie

Backtracking>
5 Gallon Tank
2 Danios
1White Skirt
2 Danios
Odessa Barb.........Ammonia 8ppm......yes
Water changes......Ammonia 0ppm

Advised...overstocked.......yes

Stated....moving 'few' fish out so as not to have it 'overstocked'....yes

You then 'add' two platies into 5 gallon....yes

I,m off the roundabout,i may get virtigo.....Ciao.:huh:


----------



## startsmall

goldie said:


> Backtracking>
> 5 Gallon Tank
> 2 Danios
> 1White Skirt
> 2 Danios
> Odessa Barb.........Ammonia 8ppm......yes
> Water changes......Ammonia 0ppm
> 
> Advised...overstocked.......yes
> 
> Stated....moving 'few' fish out so as not to have it 'overstocked'....yes
> 
> You then 'add' two platies into 5 gallon....yes
> 
> I,m off the roundabout,i may get virtigo.....Ciao.:huh:


I think you are just taking tid bits and adding them all together without asking questions or knowing the rest of the math.....

My five gallon now only has 2 zebra danios and the two small Platys. and yes I am aware that they will out grow the five gallon....got it.

The TWO Odessa barbs have now joined the other 3 that I purchased in my 30 gallon along with the White skirt I had in the five gallon and the other 4 that I purchased...

So a final tally of my tanks so no one is confused....

30 gallon, 5 odessa bards, 5 white skirt tetra, 5 brilliant rasbora, and 5 cory cats

5 gallon, 2 zebran danios, and 2 platys

The chinese algae eater went back to the LFS due to him obviously not being a good community fish...wish I would have known that when I got him.


----------



## foster

Picked up 6 ottos for one of the planted tanks. Hope they like algae!!


----------



## coralbandit

two "kio" angels.


----------



## katanamasako

not so much a fish as an invertibrate... got a .5 inch white crayfish three weeks ago... he's now three inches long and has a voracious appetite XD


----------



## SueD

Got a surprise yesterday when I bought some new plants. LFS puts them in same type of plastic bag as they bag fish with, and adds a little water. Took each one out, gave a little shake before plopping into the tank for planting later. As I'm leaving tank to toss the bag, I fortunately noticed the amano shrimp jumping about on the floor. Was able to get it into a net and into the tank, where he took off to parts unknown.


----------



## startsmall

After being reminded a few times that my tanks were over stocked, I decided it was time for Razor and Troy (my platys) to move on to hopefully bigger and better tanks, so I made a trade with a friend...

I gave, the two platys, and my chinese algae eater

I got, 3 shrimp...not sure the exact variety yet, maybe someone can help me...small clear with tiny black speckles, and a white stripe down its back. 

I also got a Panama Red Bristlenose Pleco

So the three shrimp went in the 5 gallon with my 2 danios, and the pleco is in the 30 gallon I think everyone ended up better off


----------



## sherpaskate

i finally got a german ram. im pretty sure its a lady ram, but still on the young side to really tell.

shes in there with 20 neons, 4 virginiae cory, 1 peppered cory, 1 bristlenose pleco and however many trumpet snails are hanging out in the gravel.


----------



## SueD

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Caridina_japonica_2.jpg

Here's a pic of amano shrimp


----------



## startsmall

SueD said:


> http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Caridina_japonica_2.jpg
> 
> Here's a pic of amano shrimp


Thats the one Sue. I got three of them in the 5 gallon with 2 Zebra Danios.


----------



## coralbandit

two red"bold universe" discus.VERY NICE!


----------



## rift lake

since I am still stocking my tang. tank, after the holidays Im going to add 3 Tropheus Duboisi and was thinking of a Syn cat or two


----------



## jfclk33

Well, last week I got three rainbow fish. I noticed them for the first time at the LFS in my area and I was hooked. I got a turquoise, a bosemani, and an orange rainbow. The employee there said someone had just taken their tank down and brought the orange one in. It was actually on hold, but they said if it was still there by the weekend, I could get it. This was on Tuesday and, needless to say, it was still there when I went back on the weekend, so I got it.


----------



## zwanged

This week I put the following fish in my 75 gallon tank:

one firemouth, one red-spotted severum, one blue acara.


----------



## Dyph

A friend of mine needed a hood lamp for one of his new aquariums so I brought him out my spare and he sent me home with 8x2 inch peacocks and a pair of 2 inch electric yellows...and a bucket.


----------



## coralbandit

two larger than "normal" German Blue Rams fresh from the Netherlands last week.Hopefully male and female,only time will tell.They are beautiful though.


----------



## rtmaston

i bought a Farlowella cat and really love it.it takes care of the algae fast.here is the link.take a look and let me know what you think. Species profile: Farlowella catfish


----------



## zwanged

Yeah those twig catfish are pretty sweet looking 

-Zeke



rtmaston said:


> i bought a Farlowella cat and really love it.it takes care of the algae fast.here is the link.take a look and let me know what you think. Species profile: Farlowella catfish


----------



## foster

Picked up 5 more neons, a total of 25 now. Started building the black neon population with 6 today, more to follow, and 6 Hastatus cory. All in QT now before going into the planted tank.


----------



## startsmall

Today I got 5 rainbows for my new 75 gallon. 

2 Parkinsoni
1 Yellow
1 Emerald
1 Irian Red

Very cool fish can't wait for them to get their color in


----------



## Mahlady

1 Opaline Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus)
2 Blue Gourami (Trichogaster trichopterus)


----------



## kristykasch

I just got 2 new snails, 6 tetras and a dinosaur fish. The dinosaur fish is absolutely fascinating seeing as it has gills and lungs making it capable of living on land!


----------



## rtmaston

today i bought 2 siamese algae eaters and a black mollie to breed with my red male.


----------



## Aquarius

Last night I picked up another 4 tiger barbs and 4 bolivian rams as they are always sold out. Looks like I might have ended up with two male rams and 2 females. : /


----------



## Akinaura

I picked up the remaining inhabitants for my 55g. I added 15 neon tetras, a gorgeous 5" albino bristlenose pleco, and a pair of bolivian rams. They are fitting in nicely with my other school of lampeye tetras and my 2.5" normal bristlenose pleco. 

Everyone in the tank looks so happy now...


----------



## Sully

Picked up 3 Clown loaches this past Sunday, about 3-4 inches in length.


----------



## startsmall

Aftre I added the rainbows I monitored water conditions and everything was stable so I added 2 Pictus Catfish...those dudes are fun to watch.


----------



## majerah1

Added two days ago about fifteen betta pugnax and close to 20 or 30 rcs to my assorted zoo.


----------



## Ugz

I recently upgraded my 10 gal to a 29 gal and added to the stock!!

2 Tuxedo Swordtail (M/f pair)
2 Bolivian Rams (pair)
3 Red Flame Tail Guppies (2 f one m)
6 Red Crystal Shrimp (got a few pregnant ones)

The guy at my LFS gave us 2 pregnant Female Guppies.
I also got a baby RCS as a bonus noticed him in the bag when we got home, he doesnt even have his color yet!!

Also got 6 Neolamprologus multifasciatus for my 10 gallon shellie tank. These guys are awesome! I cant stop watching them!

This was an expensive trip to the store but worth it for the colorful fish I now have.


----------



## zwanged

My 75 gallon has 1 red-spotted gold severum, one blue acara, one firemouth.

Just added 3 boesemani rainbowfish today, and will get more later. Their colors are just starting to show...

-Zeke


----------



## Elz7676

I bought a new pearl gourami two days ago. Nothing until next week now


----------



## startsmall

Well, my 75 gallon is quite stable now and I have recently added, 1 Electric Blue Ram, 1 German Blue Ram, another ram that I am convinced after looking at a host of other photos and videos is a German Blue/ Golden Ram cross breed. I also added 2 femal and 1 male Longfinned Albino Bristlenose Plecos, and 3 Gold (Nearly Completely White) Angelfish.


----------



## coralbandit

Two red tiger stripe discus,making a totall of 8 discus in the 180 and the two breeders in the 120.


----------



## foster

Picked up some Microdevario Kubotai (yellow) Some danio Choprae, Cardinals, and glowlights for the 40Long planted tank.Also picked up several plants.


----------



## Bluebone

yesterday i picked up 4 Blue Platys. 3 female and a male. they seem to be doing well so far.


----------



## lonedove55

This past Tuesday, I bought 2 small Albino Bristlenose plecos..love these little guys! Plus a couple of mystery snails.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

1 leopard angel fish
1 white marble angel fish
1 black marbel angel fish


----------



## tbub1221

our newest resident is a Reticulated hillstream loach ..
He is quite shy and if you dont know where to find him you most likely wont. he blends in very well and has more suction than any other aquatic sucker creature iv come to find. 
i have fought with nerite snails before to remove them from glass and slate sometimes picking up large slate or stone there attached to but this strong jawed tiny friend has them beat...
one Buddy told me he had one die sucked on the glass and didnt realize it was dead for a bit. it remained anchored on after death.
he is a very cool fish and we are thrilled to own it and care for it , it has no name yet but i will get pics up soon


----------



## coralbandit

OK not really a fish but I got Mexican mini lobsters.They are about the size of cherry shrimp right now,but have claws and really look like minature lobsters.They're going to go in my little fluval spec 5.Iread they are fairly peaceful and won't bother plants.Here's a picture;


----------



## oscarbartoni

I went to the New England Cichlid Association meetilng last night and got some cool fish, some least live bearers , a pair of blue fin shiners and a plair of native killifish, Fundulus cingularis (I hope that is how it is spelled).


----------



## Bluebone

a week ago i got a pair of Mystery Snails and i swear they must be on steroids. in the time they both have added over an inch of new shell with the bigger one at around an inch and a half!


----------



## TroyVSC

4 harlequin rasbora. For my 40B. Will get the other 4 in a couple weeks due to the tank still being newer.


----------



## CAM

3 Cories to go along with the 7 Albino Cories I already had. Store was selling them as Julii Cories but they are Three-lined Cories. Beautiful Cats!


----------



## tbub1221

Pelvicachromis pulcher 
I ws kicking around a LFS in north Atlanta and talking to my buddy the manager for the fw and i saw a krib fry tiny , 1 1/2 cm long and he let me take it home then and that was 3 days ago , i put it in a 29G peaceful community with my platy's and a few kuhli loachs , its also where my medium size sword tail fry are maturing and they are just a bit bigger than him but hes growing quickly.
so now i got a Baby Kribensis ..
any advice on this guy or girl :fish9: ??


----------



## TroyVSC

4 more Harelquin Rasboras to round out the school at 8.


----------



## CAM

I am adding my Harlequin Rasboras slowly too.... three at a time, Troy. Disappointed in my second trio so far. None of them have colored up yet after two days. My first trio turned a beautiful bronze color within a few hours. You would think the second group would do better since there were more of them when they were added.


----------



## TroyVSC

CAM said:


> I am adding my Harlequin Rasboras slowly too.... three at a time, Troy. Disappointed in my second trio so far. None of them have colored up yet after two days. My first trio turned a beautiful bronze color within a few hours. You would think the second group would do better since there were more of them when they were added.


Mine have not colored up that much yet. It was fun to watch them swim in a bigger school.

Had some difficulty adding them though. I clipped the bag on the corner of my glass lid and poked a hole in the bag. I panicked but then got a ziplock bag out to put the LFS bag into so all the water did not go into my tank (some did when the bag broke). My tank is slightly cloudy so i changed 25% of the water last night 24 hours after added fish. My water parameters tested ok. 0-0.24 ammonia 0 nitrites 10-20 nitrates. Hopefully everyone will be ok. I will try not to add anymore fish for about a month, i just need to have patience with a newer tank.


----------



## susankat

This past couple of weeks I added 21 new cories to my systems, Sat at the spring auction I came home with 3 calico bn juvies, a juvie clown pleco and a F1 L260 queen pleco and 4 F1 wild angels. Several sponge filters, 6 new pieces of mopani, naja sp. red and anubia barteri


----------



## CAM

TroyVSC said:


> Mine have not colored up that much yet. It was fun to watch them swim in a bigger school.
> 
> Had some difficulty adding them though. I clipped the bag on the corner of my glass lid and poked a hole in the bag. I panicked but then got a ziplock bag out to put the LFS bag into so all the water did not go into my tank (some did when the bag broke). My tank is slightly cloudy so i changed 25% of the water last night 24 hours after added fish. My water parameters tested ok. 0-0.24 ammonia 0 nitrites 10-20 nitrates. Hopefully everyone will be ok. I will try not to add anymore fish for about a month, i just need to have patience with a newer tank.


Thanks, I'll wait and see on the new ones.

Did you poke a hole to stick the bag on the corner of the raised cover? If so, I used to do that but now I use binder clips.... cheap and very effective.

I don't think waiting a month is necessary. Maybe two weeks.


----------



## dalfed

susankat said:


> This past couple of weeks I added 21 new cories to my systems, Sat at the spring auction I came home with 3 calico bn juvies, a juvie clown pleco and a F1 L260 queen pleco and 4 F1 wild angels. Several sponge filters, 6 new pieces of mopani, naja sp. red and anubia barteri


What type of angels? pics?


----------



## susankat

Pics will have to wait a couple of days, my computer crashed and won't have it up and running till Wednesday.


----------



## susankat

Well here is a couple of picks. Parents are wild caught scalare.


----------



## kev

Could anyone help me on a fish. My buddy has a fire eel and wants to get rid of it. How big do they max out At? I have just got myself a 90g tank do I even have the space for one? Thanx


----------



## TroyVSC

*Honey Gourami*

Well went ahead and got what I hope is a true Honey Gourami (Trichogaster/Colisa Chuna) and not a Dwarf Gourami. Couldn't beat the price $3.99 for a very pretty fish. Fish has settled after the first day or two. It is out and about more and eating. Not sure how to tell what sex this one is. Any help would be great.

Best picture I could get so far.


----------



## oliver

Got 30 Neon tetras,10 glow lightsand 10 head and tail light tetras


----------



## rtmaston

I just brought home a female pineapple swordtail and is due in a couple weeks


----------



## Molly Malone

I bought 4 Balloon Mollies


----------



## marinedepot10

I have 4 Cories in tank......


----------



## Meshuggahn

My black ghost knife and a couple of festivums arrived last night so Ill be picking them up in a couple hours!


----------



## Raymond S.

I bought a fancy tail guppy and a Blue regular Betta. They are for my second ten gal tank(the bedroom tank)(doesn't everyone have a tank for the livingroom
and the bedroom?LOL) Well this makes three guppies , one Khuli Loach, about 12-14 RCS and one blue Betta. Yes I was apprehensive about the Betta in/w the 
colorful guppies but so far no issues. A couple of times he flaired his gills but that was the entire extent of it. Was real interesting to watch him explore his
new environment. The Khuli Loach lives in the undergravel filter likely due to his being alone instead of in a group. Comes out only when lights are out.
The guppies were more interested in the new arrival so he just focused mostly on them but the Betta was really interested in scouting the tank.
I do believe he has found a "spot" he likes as that corner has no currant and has a small floating plant.
I've had bad luck/w new fish lately and have been told a couple of possible reasons for this. The LFS which sold the first couple of them to me(that time
it was two guppies and a juvy Betta and one guppy and the Betta died) said that my Ph was too high for them. This I doubt but at 7.6 it might
contribute some. Then my favorite LFS said it's the time of year because shipping often exposes them to temp changes they can't handle. There were
no symptoms...just dead fish a couple of days after putting them into the tank. I've since added Amazon Extract to help/w the Ph and I (hope) am
bringing the Ph down slowly by using one quart of R/O water with each weekly change. Ten gallons less one for the gravel/plants/decor equals 9
gallons and I remove two (about 20%) but due to evaporation usually add two and one half back. If I use one quart of R/O each time it should slowly
lower the PH although I may up it to half a gallon as there was no change in the reading last time(and first time). Any thoughts ?


----------



## MrG

Picked up a couple gold rams, and a couple kribensis over the weekend.......









..............and a figure 8 puffer! Fish store had him down as fresh water I swear!


----------



## tbub1221

1 pair of Blue Cyrtocara moorii (Blue dolphin)
3 zimbabwe Rock fish , 1 female , one male adolecent , one male breeding size , not fully colored just yet.
on the z rocks im not sure if having 3 will cause conflict down the road but if the 2 males get agressive with one another ill seperate them.
i also got a trio of blue cobalt orange blotch zebra's .
2 of them are OB with cobalt hints and powder blue dorsal pectoral anal and tail fins those 2 are female and the male is solid cobalt Blue.


----------



## jamnigh

Selling off 16 of my tequila sunrise guppy babies tomorrow and going to (hopefully) but a cobra or other nice patterned guppy male or two to introduce into the tank. Along with a new light and some live plants (not sure exactly which ones yet)


----------



## dirtydutch4x

4 Thai micro crabs and 3 Dario hysginon. pics soon


----------



## zwanged

Rotkeil severum.










Will post better pic later. He's in QT as he was a little sick at the store.

-Zeke


----------



## Sherry

I went to my club spring auction and picked up some sterbia corys today. A trio for $15. I got a huge deal i was so pleased. I was working at our auction and missed bidding on a lot of items. Oh well at least i did not over spend today...


----------



## MrG

4 Tiger Barbs..my tank is getting pretty colorful now *w3


----------



## tbub1221

A male and female electric blue hap (Sciaenochromis ahli) 
& a Ziploc bag of vinegar eels. Yay for tiny eels...


----------



## MrG

Blue Ram and a Purple Spotted Gudgeon..

Blue Ram's colors are really showing now in my tank. I think the store's tank wasn't his ideal condition 

Gudgeon just disappeared as soon as I set the net in the water. I had to check the net and the bag to make sure I actually got him out safely. He's being really timid right now but I hope his personality shines by tomorrow.


----------



## Raymond S.

Went fishing tonight...no actually fishing. But you know that company which sells that really good collecting net ? Well I have a bait net made just like it but
only has a hoop about 9" and a handle about 2'...same extruded hoop that won't let the net hit the rocks etc. Always take it when going fishing.
Nice thing about night fishing is if there's any shallow water the baby fish sleep there.
Have brought home some interesting critters at times. When I first saw the shape of it while looking down into the net, I thought I had a "shiner".
Then when I picked it up and had a better look(still in the dark) I thought I had a 2.5" gar. Got water for the bucket while holding it in the other hand.
When I looked down at it swimming in the bucket, the wide mouth made me think I had an alligator gar.
I won't keep you in suspense any longer. When I got under a light to see it better it turned out to be a Pike....about 2.5" long. Even if I didn't catch any
fish to eat, my aquarium luck was hitting...then the live half of my brain took over and I released it...thus I contributed my fair share of "catch and release" tonight.
The adult catfish I catch are going in the freezer...better luck next time...no Pikes in my ten gallon thank you...
Did get a school of 1" bowfins once many moons ago.


----------



## Jamestanker

Today I bought an Angler Fish for 500 Peso in Cartimar there is a place call Aquarium Alley. There is about 30 Aquarium shops in the small market.











I also picked up 20 Tiger barbs 10 of them are Albino. These guys are dirt cheap here. 5 Peso each. 

A nice Crab as well about the size of a small cell phone for 250 Pesos

10 Plants for 50 Peso. Lots of Good stuff there you can get anything I see Sharks, reptiles, turtles, Arowana are everywhere some as big as your leg.


Its about 40 Peso to $1


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Jamestanker said:


> Today I bought an Angler Fish for 500 Peso in Cartimar there is a place call Aquarium Alley. There is about 30 Aquarium shops in the small market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up 20 Tiger barbs 10 of them are Albino. These guys are dirt cheap here. 5 Peso each.
> 
> A nice Crab as well about the size of a small cell phone for 250 Pesos
> 
> 10 Plants for 50 Peso. Lots of Good stuff there you can get anything I see Sharks, reptiles, turtles, Arowana are everywhere some as big as your leg.
> 
> 
> Its about 40 Peso to $1


You should really send me one of those Angler's!!!! So you paid around 15 bucks for it? and thats freshwater???


----------



## majerah1

Next week I will be getting my third male B. Macrostoma in the mail. Now to hunt down some more ladies for the boys. This one girlie will be overwhelmed.


----------



## Jamestanker

dirtydutch4x said:


> You should really send me one of those Angler's!!!! So you paid around 15 bucks for it? and thats freshwater???


Yeah he was about 15 dollars 

They had them half his size as well and also in a dark color looked mostly black


----------



## Jamestanker

Here is a great video of him 

New - YouTube


----------



## coralbandit

3 female pearl gouramis for the 180have three males I cross bred waiting for them!
4 Apsiotgramma Cacatuodes which are awesome looking;AOL SearchThis is stock photo and info on them.They are going in their own 20g with hopes (right next to the GBR's).


----------



## Jaybird5

1 balloon molly and 4 ghost shrimp! They are going in my ten gallon with my two other mollies.


----------



## lonedove55

It wasn't today, but picked up 6 Giant Danios about 2 weeks ago..I'm really liking these little guys!


----------



## DigitalBuddha

Here's the T. moorii I got just the other day. Seems to be doing well.


----------



## Meshuggahn

lonedove55 said:


> It wasn't today, but picked up 6 Giant Danios about 2 weeks ago..I'm really liking these little guys!


Everyone seems to think these are worthless filler fish. I have 5 in my 55g and they look awesome. Nice shiny blue and stripes. Lots of activity as well which is fun.


----------



## lonedove55

Meshuggahn said:


> Everyone seems to think these are worthless filler fish. I have 5 in my 55g and they look awesome. Nice shiny blue and stripes. Lots of activity as well which is fun.


Yeah, I noticed that too. They are pretty active and I not only love their stripes, but that strange pattern down their sides as well. I can't wait til they come out of the qt tank and are put into my 38 gallon. I know they'll love the extra swimming room.


----------



## Tolak

380 angels. 280 hit my fishroom, my partner sold 70 on the way home, and kept 30 at his place. 






























That's 60 in the tiny tank, I used that for netting & moving to tanks & tubs. Lots of fish is nothing new here;


----------



## majerah1

Holy angels, Batman! 


Thats alot lol.


----------



## Tolak

I generally shut down breeding angels for the summer, those first few weeks with spawns are the labor intensive part. I like being outdoors more when it's nice out, the couple months break during the summer keeps me from getting burnt out on it.

Other breeders don't work that way, and at times get way overstocked. I'll help out, get fish for a real good price, and sell like crazy in a couple months. I've always got backup plans, and find deals on gear for taking care of lots of fish;


----------



## jamnigh

Haha just want to say wow. I thought I was overrun with having 60 guppies, but WOWZA!


----------



## TroyVSC

That is a ton of Angels. I now know I need to take my obsession up a whole bunch of steps. It's like a Little Leaguer watching a All Star. I am in awe.


----------



## TroyVSC

Now have 6 Dwarf Chain Loaches 3 last weekend and 3 this weekend. I have been waiting to purchase these since I started my tank months ago.


----------



## Tolak

It sort of sneaks up on ya, I drive around the Midwest to various club events selling fish & related supplies. I've got all the buffets mapped out besides the club events, as long as sales cover our gas & food it's a free day of fun. 

It takes years to get to this level of insanity, much of the profit goes back into the fishroom. I'm due for an expansion, need to rearrange the basement, toss out a bunch of junk styros & build more racks.


----------



## bcalla

Picked up a couple of African Dwarf frogs, and some shrimp to join the community tank today. 

Also added 4 Hatchet marbles, and a couple neon tetra's to add to the school.


----------



## Jenniferinfl

Jealous of Tolak and his massive amounts of fish.. lol

I picked up some Apistogramma borellii blue from a local guy, got 10 or 11 larger fry. Hoping to grow them out into some pairs and eventually have piles of fry of my own. I can see a garage converted to a fishroom in my future.. Wasn't parking in their anyhow..


----------



## tinarose9124

i got one kuhli loach a little while ago and he would never come out so i went and got three more and now they are all over the tank!!


----------



## Raymond S.

I have had that experience/w kuhli Loaches. I build in my own bio-filters and he lives in it till lights out. It's like an under gravel but
virtical in one corner of the tank. HE's very shy from being isolated but fat and very full grown.


----------



## TroyVSC

Picked up my hopeful pair of GBR's on Monday night for my 40. Got two more Rummynose Tetras (total 5) and 3 neons for my 20.


----------



## sircanegiem

Two cory cats and a mystery fry hiding in a live plant!


----------



## Jason13

I got 2 Dalmation Molly's today. These are the first Moly's I have ever kept, always wanted a few and decided to do it today.


----------



## Nave

JACK DEMPSEY!!!! He is a Bad A**


----------



## Chellebelle007

Well..it was last night..but almost today! I got 2 lovely young pearl gouramis..they "think" they gave me a male and female..guess we will find out when they mature! 6 HILARIOUS entertaining corys, and 5 silly rosy tetras. A mystery snail too for good measure. I want to wait a month and then add a couple more then I think i'll be at my max for a 36 gallon tank.


----------



## Raymond S.

Actually got them Monday about 5:00 P.M.
Three Banded Pigmy sunfish (Elassoma zonatum). From Sack's...they are great. I paid for two and they sent three. Now starts my two days off ( weird
work schedule...this week I have off Wed./Thur. and work all the other days. Next week it reverses and the days I work this week I'm off that week.
So I have today and tomorrow to get to see them. The tank is fairly heavy/w plants and they are about 1" fish so you don;t get to see them much.
Were they guppies it would be different but these are secretive critters and mostly hover anyway.
Banded Pygmy Sunfish (Elassoma zonatum) for Sale at Sachs Systems Aquaculture
Looking at that tank you likely would call me off about half a bubble from plum for calling it heavily planted. But when the fish is shy at 1" trust me
they can disappear in a milli-second.
Tonight I will release half a culture of "Scuds" in there and if all goes well, have perpetual food for them soon. The tank is designed/w arias the fish can't
get at the scuds in so it's an environment suited for both. I just put a Dual bulb T5 on that tank on the 23rd.
Anyone care to guesstimate when I should expect to see a definite change in my plants ? Had 2 T8's before the 2 T5's


----------



## jamnigh

Got them yesterday, a gorgeous young blue gourami and my wife surprised me with 5 Buenos Aires Tetras that I love but will have to return because they are starting to eat my plants (they are known to eat live plants). So gonna turn them in for something different


----------



## susankat

Late on this, but I got 10 L66 plecos, 4 L333 plecos and 9 calico plecos.


----------



## coralbandit

Got 2 long finned spotted blue eyes,and 5 "flamingo" honey gouramis.Very cute!


----------



## jamnigh

A little late here but...returned the buenos aires tetras and got 5 black skirt tetras. Look great in the tank, school when I do my wc, and have colored up really nicely.


----------



## oliver

Not fish but 20 amano shrimps and some Mexican miniture lobsters


----------



## coralbandit

3 super red bushy nose plecos!I'm super phsyched!
Here they are in a 2 1/2 quart bucket getting ready for drip acclimation.

I'm scared to put them in my 180(with the big boys)so I think I'm going to put them in my 33Long(48") for a while with baby and juvinelle swords,and wood and plants of course.
My LFS said they got them from Seattle!


----------



## zwanged

those are awesome!



coralbandit said:


> 3 super red bushy nose plecos!I'm super phsyched!
> Here they are in a 2 1/2 quart bucket getting ready for drip acclimation.
> 
> I'm scared to put them in my 180(with the big boys)so I think I'm going to put them in my 33Long(48") for a while with baby and juvinelle swords,and wood and plants of course.
> My LFS said they got them from Seattle!


----------



## Jenniferinfl

I got in my licorice gouramis! They are the cutest little guys. I can tell they're going to be a lot of fun to keep. 

I was nervous about them, when I went to pick them up they looked awful, all bunched in the corner of the bag and blanched out to gray. Drip acclimated them for a few hours and then put them in their tank. I was almost afraid to check on them because they seemed very stressed. But, went out to see how they were doing and they were already scavenging through the oak leaves at the bottom and using the pvc hides I put in. One of them is very bold, he was hanging out at the front of the tank just watching me and doing that funny sideways posturing they do. They're juveniles, so, not very colorful yet, but they got in these neat little stripes and yellow coloration. So, I'm guessing that they're at least relatively comfortable. Can't wait to get my daphnia in tomorrow and have a feeding frenzy! They were already finding all kinds of water fleas and mosquito larvae in the duckweed.


----------



## silvergourami1

Sorry not to offend, but here in the Midwest they are called pumpkinseed sunfish.

Again no offense, but anglers catch them all the time and well...you know!

Got a couple serpae's today, to acclimate a new tank that already had a lonely serpae initiated. On sale at a local LFS 4 a buck each. They call em red minor...I much prefer SERPAE!! Stocking up with prices like that. Gotta luv stores that offer sales like this now and then. really helps support those effected by the economy.

Wasn't to keen on the service personels method of extraction....ugh!!

My pals are alright, but will reconsider having that individual help again. The keep the tanks spotless though and majority of the inhabs. are in great condition.


----------



## coralbandit

silvergourami1 said:


> Sorry not to offend, but here in the Midwest they are called pumpkinseed sunfish.
> 
> Again no offense, but anglers catch them all the time and well...you know!


????
I hope this is not in reference to licorice gouramis!You couldn't be more wrong if you tried if this is in reference to the gouramis!Search again since you don't know!


----------



## Jenniferinfl

coralbandit said:


> ????
> I hope this is not in reference to licorice gouramis!You couldn't be more wrong if you tried!Search again since you don't know!


I saw that and wondered, but then assumed it must have been in response to an earlier post. The thread is very long now. 

silvergourami1, to avoid confusion it can help to quote the person you are responding to. It you click quote at the bottom of the post, you can reply while including the quote you are replying to like I have done here with coralbandit's post and thus avoid confusions.


----------



## Jenniferinfl

As a side point, my 12 licorice gourami's are in fact 6 licorice gourami's and 6 Betta imbellis.. lol

All still doing great, very happy with them though they will only eat daphnia and live blackworms..


----------



## Nave

coralbandit said:


> 3 super red bushy nose plecos!I'm super phsyched!
> Here they are in a 2 1/2 quart bucket getting ready for drip acclimation.
> 
> I'm scared to put them in my 180(with the big boys)so I think I'm going to put them in my 33Long(48") for a while with baby and juvinelle swords,and wood and plants of course.
> My LFS said they got them from Seattle!


I want a red BN pleco!!! I'm so jelly

Is that paint cup their in?


----------



## coralbandit

Nave said:


> I want a red BN pleco!!! I'm so jelly


They are happily hanging in my 33 long for now.Looking foward to their growth and future!
Yes to the paint cup.That's how I drip acclimate.I put new guys in appropriate size paint cup(have several sizes) and then put cup in 5gl bucket and drip away.I usaully let the cup over flow into the bucket.This method works great for me and I can go real slow,and like how water mixes,and then overflows bringing it closer and closer to my water parameters.Sometimes I even dump the cup and let it drip all over again.


----------



## coralbandit

Finally 4 more kio angels.Hoping to have a male out of this group to eventually mate up with one of the two females (much larger) I have now.So I pulled the two fertile girls out of the 180gl and am acclimating them back to the 55gl breeder tank where they can "hang" with the two discus and a random GBR.If I ever catch the other pair of spawnig discus out of my 180gl(they're giving me trouble with this) I'll seperate the 55 to have a pair of discus and one angel on each side.The gbr manages to defeat the eggcrate seperator and has whole tank to choose.


----------



## coralbandit

2 albino "blue angels"locally bred.Since my LFS sold out my swordtails I brought them last weekend they requested more,and seeing these two angels seemed like a no brainer.They will go in my 55gl with 2 discus,2 kio angels(both females) and the lone GBR.Hopefully everyone gets along as I am still holding off putting these and the 2 larger kio angels back in the 180gl until the 4 much smaller kio angels get some growth.
Stock photo;AOL Search


----------



## lonedove55

Picked up 5 otocinclus last week. Unfortunately, 3 did not make it. After more research, I've learned they are usually wild caught and are not in the best shape by the time the arrive at the LFS. Haven't seen them eat much algae yet though. The remaining 2 mostly hang out on the glass, heater and sometimes in a pipe cave. Anyone else have problems getting them to eat? Right now they are housed in a 10g quarantine tank with way more than enough algae to eat!


----------



## Chang Cindy

I got another two anglefish yesterday*w3


----------



## susankat

Yesterday I received 13 juvie L260 plecos, and 8 Threadfin rainbows


----------



## Raymond S.

Don't know if it does or don't exactly fit the topic:
I moved one of my Banded Pigmy sunfish tonight(the night between the 17th and 18th) because I found two of them fighting.
I've had one in that tank for the longest. Had it since it was 5/16th inch long. Oldest picture of that tank is from 12/11/10 so
I'm not sure how old it is but at least 2.5 years. I got three from Sachs last spring and had not noticed any fighting among them
till yesterday. One is but 3/4 grown so that makes 2 adults from Sachs and 1 I had plus a juvie. I have moved one to the other
ten G tank. When the lights come on today we will see how this has worked. I find that rather than try this in daylight, it is far
easier to do it at night when they sleep. By virtue of the extensiveness of the hide places in the tank into which it was placed, I
dare say I may not see it for months after this...or he may acclimate quickly. The old tank had only "them" in it. Anyone who
knows these fish know they are very secretive/shy fish. But he now is in a tank/w many Least Killifish and RCS so I do believe
he will have a hard time finding a secluded enough hide spot that they won't keep swimming past him. But I'm also hoping that
the baby shrimp will be food for him. Don't know that he is that quick. The tank into which he was placed also has a colony of
scuds in it. I know they like those for food. Trying to figure out how to get some of them to transplant into the other tank has
baffled me so far. My dream since I started tanks has been to make one that is self sustaining food wise.


----------



## TroyVSC

Picked up 4 Zebra Loaches bringing up the school to a better number of 6.


----------



## Auban

recently i named a new line of guppys...
and recieved a colony of them! 
as a bonus, i was also sent a couple other guppys. one of them was a moscow blue trio.
now i have about 20 baby moscow blues. the parents are some pretty gorgeous fish, so im pretty excited about them.

if your wondering about the fish i named, these are them:
Hot-New-Guppy

cool fish. i have two pregnant females. i really have no idea where ill keep all the babies though... maybe ill do some ROAKs. 
i like ROAKs. gives me a warm fuzzy.


----------



## fishboy

2 otos and a dwarf frog


----------



## krissytina

Polypterus Teugelsi


----------



## RapidRay46

Hate say none ! Why you ask ? Very new and Grand Kids came over and dumped 5 gold fish in to 50 gal aquarium. Had it going through a fishless cycle for about month. They seem to be doing good, one hardy fish to be dumped like that. Tested water and all seems well. How big do gold fish get ? These seem to be growing up pretty fast. I'll keep them for while until i decide to get some other fish, heard u can't other fish once u have gold fish


----------



## RapidRay46

mielikki said:


> this week I got a Rose Line "shark", because I could not resist it. Love at first sight....
> we also got 3 "dwarf" coral platy's...


 Very colorful fish, they are becoming hard to find. Enjoy Mike


----------



## lonedove55

RapidRay46 said:


> Hate say none ! Why you ask ? Very new and Grand Kids came over and dumped 5 gold fish in to 50 gal aquarium. Had it going through a fishless cycle for about month. They seem to be doing good, one hardy fish to be dumped like that. Tested water and all seems well. How big do gold fish get ? These seem to be growing up pretty fast. I'll keep them for while until i decide to get some other fish, heard u can't other fish once u have gold fish


Unfortunately, goldfish are like Koi (basically same family sort of) and they can get huge depending on which ones kids decided to dump in. Fancy fantails can get 8-10 inches when fully grown...comets can get even bigger. I have had zebra danios in with goldfish and they did ok, but the goldfish were fairly small at the time. Goldfish really need cooler water temps <72ish and most tropical fish cannot tolerate the lower temps like danios can.


----------



## coralbandit

6 orange lazer cories!They really are striking.I'll try to get pic and post it in orange lazer cory thread later.
Here's a stock photo;
AOL Search


----------



## Radar

Wow that is one nice looking Cory!


----------



## dubsy1208

i got 8 redline torpedo barbs today, cant wait for there colors to come out after they have settled in


----------



## susankat

Didn't post this when I got them but I got a breeding group of 10 farlowellas for my birthday.


----------



## coralbandit

susankat said:


> Didn't post this when I got them but I got a breeding group of 10 farlowellas for my birthday.


Very nice !Happy B day again!


----------



## coralbandit

dubsy1208 said:


> i got 8 redline torpedo barbs today, cant wait for there colors to come out after they have settled in


Now we are talking!One of my absolute favorites and a great addition to any peaceful community large enough for them(got 11 in my 180).


----------



## Radar

I added three Mollies. A creamcicle, and two orange pandas. They are now in QT.


----------



## majerah1

Please excuse the floaties, was doing a waterchange and had to take the photo then. 

I got three B. Ocellatas, again. 
Funny story with these guys. When I was tearing my 55 down I had a mated pair, and Chipmunk got them. I didnt realize at the time, but daddy had a mouthful of fry. I figured they spawned the day before and he would swallow in transit. The fella held through the trip and spat out well over 150 fry for her, LOL. So these three were brooded here but raised in TN. For what its worth this is the second mouthbrooding betta she got from me who brooded in transit!


----------



## MriGuy85

Revived my 20g using a fishless cycle in 7 days. I filled it with 5 emerald corys, 5 peppered corys, and moved my 4 mellini corys from my 55 to the 20. Love having a tank dedicated to corys


----------



## chenowethpm

Going to pick up a breeding pair of German blue rams! I think they are very cool looking fish.


----------



## zero112011

I just moved two Leopard ctenopoma's out of the qt tank in to the big tank so I feel like I just got them!! There really interesting to watch and very pretty!


----------



## chenowethpm

Finally went and picked up my breeding pair of GBRs. After acclimating the just chilled with the light off one under an anubias plant and one under the arch shape in a piece of driftwood. When I turned the light on he posed for me to get this pic. Although the picture doesn't do his color justice.


----------



## neauxla

my guppy popped the other day and had 12 fry...now down to 7 after mother nature did her thing.


----------



## joecrouse

I wanted to rescue a BUNCH of fish from possibly the nastiest smelling pet store I've ever been in. I just couldn't spend the cash and did NOT have the room for a tank big enough. I had never seen a Discus with what looked like athletes foot.

If it were a bar Jon Taffer would have probably had screaming rage fit and blown a blood vessel in his brain...With his final words being Shut it Down...


----------



## bcalla

Picked up 5 Scissortail Rasbora's, and two Black Molly's for my large community tank.


----------



## coralbandit

Traded in 26 GBR today so I came with 10 ottos and 2 more super red bushy nose plecos.Since the two super reds I have haven't grown whiskers I 'm hope a got a male this time,but only time will tell.


----------



## joecrouse

Thursday I had to drive into my office 

On the way home I picked up 2 Apple Snails, A plant and a Male sword tail (looks like a cross breed with a platy as he is Red/orange with a much shorter sword ) I picked this guy cause he managed to get 4 tanks away from his home tank in the store and was schooling with a couple of Bala Sharks. I like bravery and attitude. 

my original male who got to be about 4 inches long and died for no apparent reason. No sign of ich, No sign of distress, Water parameters perfect, no red spot no parasite obvious... just came home on Monday and he was floating dead in the top of the tank the night before he was obviously trying to get laid by the girls in his tank.


----------



## coralbandit

Traded in last of first batch GBR and came home with 5 more Orange Laser Cories!
These guys are NOT going in the community 180g,but into the GBR 55g growout.For what they sell for and how often they are availble I would really like to breed these guys!(what's new!)


----------



## susankat

I got 12 pumpkin shrimp, 17 L340's and a pair of shelldwellers. Will take pics once they settle.


----------



## Angelcliff

Hi all today I got three OB peacocks and two venustus😜😜😜


----------



## Angelcliff

<a href="http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bkgirl081480/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/269427F0-6290-45F6-9C12-C2C7B24D4ADF_zpssdr4vvc8.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums/ag303/bkgirl081480/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-04/269427F0-6290-45F6-9C12-C2C7B24D4ADF_zpssdr4vvc8.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 269427F0-6290-45F6-9C12-C2C7B24D4ADF_zpssdr4vvc8.jpg"/></a>


----------



## jccaclimber2

No pictures, but I have 19 sterbai cories in quarantine. Unlike the rummy nose and cardinal tetras I get these guys are doing great so far.


----------



## susankat

Next week I am getting more plecos. Some to increase my colonies.

5 more L260 queens
15 to 20 L333's 
6 F1 L66 breeding group
7 L134's

Will take pics when they get here.


----------



## ClinicaTerra

None for me; after losing just about my entire stock of goldies I am trying just to keep my one Red Cap Oranda alive...*sad


----------



## susankat

not the best pics but will take more when they all settle.

L134's


L260's


L340's


Will have to get pics of the others soon


----------



## DIHSRN

Rainbows, 3 of em. And a bristle nose, all doing fantastic:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Jenniferinfl

I've been out of the fish loop for awhile. Don't know if I posted about it here, but, lost most of my fish to what I assume was a bad batch of frozen brine shrimp. The tanks had been together and stable for awhile but then I had nearly 100% losses within 24 hours after feeding. Anyhow, community tank has been an assortment of the survivors from the other tanks for awhile now, nearly a year. For awhile I kept the other tanks up and running to keep the plants growing, but, then decided it wasn't worth the risk and dumped them all. 

Was finally tired of looking at my 40 gallon tank that had 5 assorted tetras left in it, so, picked up 3 Peacock Gudgeons on a whim today. Oddly enough, it appears they are spawning this evening.


----------



## oldoldman

*old dude *old dude.....Got my first peacock today..........really nice..............JOHN...........


----------



## Discus are dime

Today I picked up a m/f (i hope pair of Kribensis to go in my 40 with my angel pair, 7 neons and 3 Cories. I hope they all get along, so far so good.... Oh yea. And 4 Assasin snails for my 90 to help keep the little white snail population under control

Female? Can anyone confirm their sex please?


Male? What do you think?


----------



## oldoldman

*old dude *old dude................Half price at lfs...............2 bala sharks.....{I know they will get to big for my 50} 2 blue tetras...2 kissers.........2 white frogs.(grandkids made me do it)......2 albino tetra.......2 high fin mollies................John..........PS tank is now full................ *w3 *w3 *w3


----------



## darkhymn

I picked up a school of harlequin rasboras for my community tank the other day. We're loving them! Lots of personality, mellow little fish, and my juvenile goldfish _loves_ playing with them (I had been worried he'd kill them, but they seem quite friendly)!


----------



## Radar

darkhymn said:


> I picked up a school of harlequin rasboras for my community tank the other day. We're loving them! Lots of personality, mellow little fish, and my juvenile goldfish _loves_ playing with them (I had been worried he'd kill them, but they seem quite friendly)!


One of my favorites for sure in my community.


----------



## joecrouse

I picked up a Stiphodon Goby the other day. Some dwarf Corries 2 pencil fish and some bumble bee gobi. 

I now have more goby than any other fish across my tanks.


----------



## Radar

Next up an order in for five more Oreo Swordtails (1m/4f) after quarantine they will be added to the 30g with my other Oreos making total 2m/6f. Plan now is to have couple Green Moscow guppies added as well.


----------



## coralbandit

1 young pair of Pearl Gouramis and a new 20 long for them.


----------



## navigator black

Nice pickup. Yesterday, I got some rarities - Congopanchax brichardi, a shoaling micro killie, and Microctenopoma ansorgii, the ornate African gourami. This should be a challenge...


----------



## majerah1

Forgive the quality of photos, they are in QT and the containers are pretty hard to see through. I got them about a week ago but wanted to be sure they would be OK before showing them off. 

This is a young pair of wild caught b. macrostoma " Marudi"  Very healthy and active, and if they keep on the way they are now they can be released in another week. They are just a little shy but as you can see, curious.

If you would like to see what they will grow into, head over to this blog. Its full of pics of adults. Betta macrostoma “Marudi” « Bee-Point interaktiv


----------



## navigator black

Wow.


----------



## coralbandit

navigator black said:


> Yesterday, I got some rarities - Congopanchax brichardi, a shoaling micro killie, and Microctenopoma ansorgii, the ornate African gourami. This should be a challenge...


The first and third are Beauties!I was fooled by the "ctenopoma",and thought "you crazy man!"
But then I saw the "gourami"
Where is he going to go ?
You did get some good fish!
Nice to here from you.


----------



## navigator black

I have a 75 gallon with four Pelvicachromis subocellatus dwarf cichlids and 18 Aphyosemion striatum killies. It's a big tank without a lot of action, so the ansorgii went in there. They will push the Cichlids a little, but I think they will sort it out. All the fish are still young, and the tank has a complex decoration (jumbles of stuff everywhere...). It should work. I hope.


----------



## majerah1

navigator black said:


> Nice pickup. Yesterday, I got some rarities - Congopanchax brichardi, a shoaling micro killie, and Microctenopoma ansorgii, the ornate African gourami. This should be a challenge...


I have the ornates too. They are gorgeous when they color up. Still trying to sex them. I have five of them, and so far no signs of trying to spawn.


----------



## harmjoy

My husband got an Apple snail for his tank. When he was done acclimating it and opened the bag a little yoyo loach swam out. We think maybe he got stuck in the snail at the fish store. Anyway, I have a loach tank (clowns and angelicus) so he is living happily in there!


----------



## darkhymn

I picked up a small group of otos and a mystery snail for my tank yesterday, and my bristlenose is not happy with me at all. She has been flaring at the snail (which has taken a liking to her Mopani) and the otos all morning.


----------



## Jeevs

I have 2 blood parrots 1 flower horn 1 paroon shark 2 red jewels 1 silver arowana 1 green spotted puffer 2 convicts 5 peacocks 2 electric yellows 2 plecos 1 fire eel 1 tire track eel and like 4 other cichlids I don't know what kind 
And they all live the la vida loca!!!


----------



## susankat

I didn't get fish but did get some new shrimp. Crystal reds, pfr and sakura shrimp


----------



## big b

Those are some beautiful shrimp. I got some amano shrimp,3 different types of nerite snails, and a mystery shrimp that came in some java fern.


----------



## Pota12345

I got some Endlers.


----------

